# Spearing! Let's see some PICS!



## ericzerka24

Can u spear Muskie in black lake?


----------



## Ginweed

I've been out a few times with friends but this year I decided to build my own shack. This picture is from a couple of weeks ago. It's around 5' x 6' with a 38" x 21" opening. I finished the 4th side last night. Next is the roof, paint and finish the windows. I haven't decided if I'm going to assemble out on the ice or mount some skiis. I'm leaning towards assembling out on the ice. 

Bring on the cold!


----------



## Enigma

ericzerka24 said:


> Can u spear Muskie in black lake?


 They did last year unless the rules have changed this year.I'm not really in on the spearing of musky but if my son want's to try it then fine.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

ericzerka24 said:


> Can u spear Muskie in black lake?



Yes you can... its the sturgeon you can throw a spear at unless you have a daily tag or permit... from the lottery they have up there... in feburay.... but remember that a Muskie must meet the 40'' mark as well.... so you better have somthing down their to gauge size of the fish... or have 2 decoys 40'' apart so when the fish swims in you have some thing gauge the length...


----------



## wartfroggy

aslongasitpullsback said:


> .... but remember that a *Muskie must meet the 40'' mark as well*.... so you better have somthing down their to gauge size of the fish... or have 2 decoys 40'' apart so when the fish swims in you have some thing gauge the length...


 
Ummmmm......actually it is 42"


----------



## flytiedan

Do


Firefighter said:


> I named it Suess because it looks childish, yet has a serious purpose.
> 
> Now Suess has fins. Uneven, crooked, copper fins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for weight and eyelets.



You do a laquer finish

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Firefighter

I sealed it with clearcoat already. I actually just finished weighting it, putting a dorsal fin on it, and water testing today. 

Tomorrow I'm going to put the pearl coat on, and the next day I'll finish with the red and another clearcoat.

(It's going to be a traditional red and white scheme, with the copper fins left unpainted)

I have no idea how people make money making decoys. They sure do take time!

It's fun though, and I wouldn't sell this deke for 500 bucks. It's my first, and I also used the buckshot lead I pulled out of a deer's neck this year to help weight it.

Definately makes this deke invaulable to me, even if it does nothing but scare northerns.


----------



## ericzerka24

I was talking to the guy that owns the bait shop in mount pleasant last winter and he said that when they were younger, they used to put goldfish in a glass jar and tie it down the hole for a decoy. I believe this would be illegal now days but sounded interesting....:idea:


----------



## flytiedan

Firefighter said:


> I sealed it with clearcoat already. I actually just finished weighting it, putting a dorsal fin on it, and water testing today.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to put the pearl coat on, and the next day I'll finish with the red and another clearcoat.
> 
> (It's going to be a traditional red and white scheme, with the copper fins left unpainted)
> 
> I have no idea how people make money making decoys. They sure do take time!
> 
> It's fun though, and I wouldn't sell this deke for 500 bucks. It's my first, and I also used the buckshot lead I pulled out of a deer's neck this year to help weight it.
> 
> Definately makes this deke invaulable to me, even if it does nothing but scare northerns.
> 
> That's awsome!!
> 
> I turn game calls so I know exactly what you mean!
> Hard to come off of something you pour your heart and soul into




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Enigma

aslongasitpullsback said:


> Yes you can... its the sturgeon you can throw a spear at unless you have a daily tag or permit... from the lottery they have up there... in feburay.... but remember that a Muskie must meet the 40'' mark as well.... so you better have somthing down their to gauge size of the fish... or have 2 decoys 40'' apart so when the fish swims in you have some thing gauge the length...


 Last year it was a 5 day sturgeon season or 7 fish quota,whichever comes first.There is no minimum size limit on sturgeon on black lake as of last year for the spearing season.And there was no lottery last year either. Any body could spear sturgeon last year as long as you had a sturgeon tag on black lake.


----------



## Firefighter

Firefighter said:


> I sealed it with clearcoat already. I actually just finished weighting it, putting a dorsal fin on it, and water testing today.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to put the pearl coat on, and the next day I'll finish with the red and another clearcoat.
> 
> (It's going to be a traditional red and white scheme, with the copper fins left unpainted)
> 
> I have no idea how people make money making decoys. They sure do take time!
> 
> It's fun though, and I wouldn't sell this deke for 500 bucks. It's my first, and I also used the buckshot lead I pulled out of a deer's neck this year to help weight it.
> 
> Definately makes this deke invaulable to me, even if it does nothing but scare northerns.


 
Oh man. I could have put on a blindfold and shot paintballs at my deke from 50 feet and did a better job than my first actual attempt today.

My basecoats of white went great, but I realized I needed to sand a little better and putty over some spots. I figured screw it, and continued with the red head-fade. Boy, my fish looked like it was used in a rather brutal stabbing when I was finished. My wife looked at it and her only words were "Geeze! What happend?"

FAIL.

:lol::lol::lol:

Tomorrow I'm determined to make the deke smooth, and give it at least a 6th grade paint job.

Sorry, I refuse to post pics of my current disaster. Finished pics soon.


----------



## Firefighter

Just have to put on the eyes, clearcoat it, and pull the tape on the fins:










Not the best paint job, but it was about all I could do with a can of spraypaint.

Gonna have to find someone with an airbrush!


----------



## flockshot

cant wait to post some of my favorites! not on the comp here at work..but did all my spearing with firefighter last year...really didnt think i would like it all...WRONG!!!!


----------



## boomer_x7

this thread needs to be closed....getting me all itchy for spearing... damn you guys.... damn you i say


----------



## flockshot

my first spearing victim..literally at the buzzer...was thinking i was never gonna go again...he changed that (ps..he was 24 before you all say he was short.) ..start of an obsession.











and what i think is one of the coolest pics ive ever taken.











and one of my favorite spots me and firefighter ever found...we didnt shank anything..but i just know this is where my biggest is gonna come from this winter.










yeah only one year of spearing under my belt..didnt think it would be something i would get into...wrong!!!


----------



## Bucks and Ducks

heres a couple from last season. cannot wait to get the shack out this winter. got a late start last year, but have a pretty good spot so we did well. The big one below was the biggest of the year, just under 37". Got it and the twin 25" on the last day of the season!


----------



## KurtSUP7

This Is sooo sweet! I love ice fishing but have never speared through the ice. It looks like a rush.  I'd love to give it a go this winter with my buddy! Would anyone like to give me the basics? Haha Itd be much appreciated!


----------



## fisherman89

i figured i would post a few videos of some sturgeon spearing, sorry for the poor quality, these videos were uploaded off of my cell phone, which videoed the TV because our video camera is too old to do modern day thing... either way here are some clips of the fish in my profile picture Black Lake 2009 5'7" 86 lbs 



 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ix_avi-U7Y"]sturgeon spearing clip #2/3 - YouTube[/ame] [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4BEUi-HpgM"]sturgeon spearing clip #3/3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boomer_x7

KurtSUP7 said:


> This Is sooo sweet! I love ice fishing but have never speared through the ice. It looks like a rush.  I'd love to give it a go this winter with my buddy! Would anyone like to give me the basics? Haha Itd be much appreciated!


It is very adictive!!! I always say "its bow hunting through the ice". 

Basics

1. you need a spear ( better the quality, the straighter it will fly)
2. you need a shanty or a friend with one:lol:. I use a hub pop-up, works good for what it is. Darker the shack the better!!
3. you need a bait. Live or decoy, spoons, scuba-man bath toy ect. Take yer pick and be creative
4. you need a way to knock a hole in the ice. last year was auger and spud for me. wasnt bad till the ice got over 15". This year i bought a chain saw that will be a dedicated ice saw. Some guys use the hand ice saws. i have never used one. 
5. learn to "throw" the spear. It will take time and practice. before i leave i always make a few throws at some weeds or whatever is down there. Best way i personaly describe it is= dont throw it, dont drop it, glide it. ( im shure everyone has there own "way", this is what works for me)
6. Always be ready!!


----------



## Firefighter

fisherman89 said:


> i figured i would post a few videos of some sturgeon spearing, sorry for the poor quality, these videos were uploaded off of my cell phone, which videoed the TV because our video camera is too old to do modern day thing... either way here are some clips of the fish in my profile picture Black Lake 2009 5'7" 86 lbs Sturgeon spearing clip #1/3 - YouTube sturgeon spearing clip #2/3 - YouTube sturgeon spearing clip #3/3 - YouTube


 
AWESOME!!!

Question, did the first hit stay in the entire fight, or was one of the follow-ups the anchor?

I've went after sturgeon with my Dad about 20 years ago on Black Lake, and can't wait to go back. Going to have to invest in some big steel though!


----------



## fisherman89

Duke said:


> What do you do with a big ol sturgeon? Can you steak em & smoke em or something??? Never heard of anyone eating them, but then again not many people get to take one, period. Except for the genius at 6th street in GR that tried to sneak one home in his coat a couple years ago:lol:



we eat it just pan fried, tastes just like pork chops to be honest, its not a white flakey meat, its a gray tan actual muscle like so you need a knife to cut it... that the best way i can describe it. due to their prehistoric design, its quiet different than what we are used to, but none the less, i enjoy it


----------



## boomer_x7

fisherman89 said:


> we eat it just pan fried, tastes just like pork chops to be honest, its not a white flakey meat, its a gray tan actual muscle like so you need a knife to cut it... that the best way i can describe it. due to their prehistoric design, its quiet different than what we are used to, but none the less, i enjoy it


 
The other, _other_, white meat?


----------



## soggybtmboys

Firefighter said:


> Looking good soggy!
> 
> You got a free deke from Dewy for shanking that 25 lbr didn't you? I see a Dewy in the pic.


 
No we sure didnt, just missed the 25 lb mark, thus why I said we need to hit it. Tell you what though, that doggone turbo perch was the cat's meow that year, anytime it slide under the ice it drew gators.


----------



## Firefighter

What's the biggest predator of little pike? 

Big pike.

Still a long way from being done, but since we're not going to have ice until March 14th, I figure I have time.










Just have the fins mocked up now. Figure I have at least 3 more hours of work before I even start paint, which will be an adventure itself!


----------



## boomer_x7

where you getting your fin material from?


----------



## boomer_x7

just fnished re-painting. The scales are burned in this one. 

Now it time for more carveing. Im thinking of trying a jointed pike or traditional red white whith silver scales,this time around.


----------



## wintrrun

boomer_x7 said:


> just fnished re-painting. The scales are burned in this one.
> 
> Now it time for more carveing. Im thinking of trying a jointed pike or traditional red white whith silver scales,this time around.


 
Wow.
Thats a nice looking deke, boomer.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Dekes look good guys. My best and most productive decoys are the ones that look like a third grade drawing. I like folk style carving better anyway. The action is more important than its physical looks. In my opinion action and speed of the decoy are the most important features followed by color. I always have 4 tie off options to my decoys with 1 being perfectly balance. Sometimes hooking the decoy to a different tie off point can trigger fish that weren't interested when it was perfectly balanced. I always start swimming it balanced but if nothing happens I'll move the line to one of the other tie off points and if nothing happens when I do that I change to a faster or slower decoy.


----------



## boomer_x7

wintrrun said:


> Wow.
> Thats a nice looking deke, boomer.


THANKS!!



CaptainNorthwood said:


> Dekes look good guys. My best and most productive decoys are the ones that look like a third grade drawing. I like folk style carving better anyway. The action is more important than its physical looks. In my opinion action and speed of the decoy are the most important features followed by color. I always have 4 tie off options to my decoys with 1 being perfectly balance. Sometimes hooking the decoy to a different tie off point can trigger fish that weren't interested when it was perfectly balanced. I always start swimming it balanced but if nothing happens I'll move the line to one of the other tie off points and if nothing happens when I do that I change to a faster or slower decoy.


I was actually looking at decoys that had the multi tye points and was wondering what exactly the benefit would be. I am quite new to spearing and making decoys and first thought people where just too lazy to find the right balance spot. Maybe the next one i will have to try it out.


Any body ever use lexan for fins? Was thinking bout using it next time and try to realy get a transparent fin look.


----------



## wintrrun

Boomer or FireFighter?
I'd be willing to pay good money for the first Asian Carp deke. Hear there gonna be all the rage.:lol:


----------



## moheehahn

Fins added needs to be weighted and swam before color. First one so it's a crap shoot! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter

moheehahn said:


> Fins added needs to be weighted and swam before color. First one so it's a crap shoot!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Looking good!

Winterrun, I'll break out the chainsaw next week and carve a bighead carp deke...lol.


----------



## wartfroggy

I'm liking that pike FireFighter.....
What did you use for wood? 
Did you do the detail on the head with a dremel?


----------



## wintrrun

Firefighter said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Winterrun, I'll break out the chainsaw next week and carve a bighead carp deke...lol.


Thanks i'll get to building a spearing shanty that'll support the deke.

Am gonna make the spear out of a 12 tine hayfork so i'll be ready


----------



## Firefighter

wartfroggy said:


> I'm liking that pike FireFighter.....
> What did you use for wood?
> Did you do the detail on the head with a dremel?


 
Yeah, I cheated with the dremel. I've been working on the eye sets today. Had to build up the head a little. 

I went and looked at some decoy carving competition sites, and ruined myself. Then, Boomer posted that shiner and further injured my manhood. 

I don't think I'm ever going to be happy with this thing:lol:. 

Time to figure out how to make scales. I don't have a woodburner. May have to buy one. 

Also trying to decide if I'm going to hand paint or airbrush. My artistic talent hovers somewhere between that of a 3rd and 4th grader, so stay tuned!


----------



## burbotman

fisherman89 said:


> we eat it just pan fried, tastes just like pork chops to be honest, its not a white flakey meat, its a gray tan actual muscle like so you need a knife to cut it... that the best way i can describe it. due to their prehistoric design, its quiet different than what we are used to, but none the less, i enjoy it


I got one in the slot last summer in the St. Clair river. I used up my tag so I won't be able to try spearing for them this season. They do taste pretty good as long as the dark grayish/yellow meat is cut out. About 20% is good edible fillets. They are a lot of fun on rod and reel.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

moheehahn said:


> Fins added needs to be weighted and swam before color. First one so it's a crap shoot!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Looks pretty good. Fins might be a little small but you will know once it swims. Bigger fins will help it glide alot longer and it won't sink as fast which gives you alot more freedom with a decoy. A fast decoy is hard to slow down and most fast decoys don't swim good at slow speeds. But a slow swimming decoy can be swam fast and they bleed speed alot better. The hardest part is getting decoys balanced without a ton of weight. The less lead you have to add the better it will glide in the water. Almost all of my decoys have killed fish but my best decoys are the ones that have very little lead. A heavy decoy will work the best when they are super aggressive If they are just loafing around a heavy and fast decoy will be tough to kill a fish with. Those big ones are like big whitetails. They come in slow and are usually very cautious and slow gliding slow sinking decoy usually will get those fish going. Sometimes nothing works. Sometimes everything works. Just part of the fun.


----------



## boomer_x7

Firefighter said:


> Yeah, I cheated with the dremel. I've been working on the eye sets today. Had to build up the head a little.
> 
> I went and looked at some decoy carving competition sites, and ruined myself. Then, Boomer posted that shiner and further injured my manhood.
> 
> I don't think I'm ever going to be happy with this thing:lol:.
> 
> Time to figure out how to make scales. I don't have a woodburner. May have to buy one.
> 
> Also trying to decide if I'm going to hand paint or airbrush. My artistic talent hovers somewhere between that of a 3rd and 4th grader, so stay tuned!


Scales are easy!!! I used a soldering iron and pounded a nail flat then dremeled it into "U" shape. then burned them best i could in an off-set pattern. 

The sucker i posted on page 5 (i think). I used netting. paint base layer, cover with netting securely and paint. This does require use of an air brush. I find it easier to go from bottum to top withthe diff colors and Lighter to darker.

This is the actual netting i used:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fish-Lure-K...572?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b7b8703c


Moheehahn that is looking really good. Just remember when you sink it to weight it forward. The more forward the faster it will dive. The gold deke i posted, i actually went for a super slow action. When i first used it, it actually had a hard time swimming because i balanced it so well. I ended up puttting a screwin its mouth and crimping a slit shot on it. Just that little bit make it work great.


----------



## SplitG5

Bucks and Ducks said:


> heres a couple from last season. cannot wait to get the shack out this winter. got a late start last year, but have a pretty good spot so we did well. The big one below was the biggest of the year, just under 37". Got it and the twin 25" on the last day of the season!


Where's the love BD?! Those twins were both 26"!! sheesh...


----------



## maddiedog

Make the shape out of wire then heat it with a torch and burn them in.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter

I was going to burn them in, but had a set of metal punches in the shape of letters laying around. 

1000+ letter "C" punches later, I've got a scaled decoy...

Burning them next time!

I'll have some pics tomorrow of the fish painted white. Going to start hand painting tomorrow PM hopefully.


----------



## Firefighter

Finished my pike deke. I put 2 eyelets on it so I can swim it, or the other point for hanging level (it astually noses up a little in the water, unlike the nose down now out of the water). I figured it may attract bigger fish if they see a little pike eying a live deke.

This was my first try at making a decoy that looks similar to an actual fish species (other than fin placement and size, because I wanted it to be a usable decoy). I put too many spots on it though. Wish it was a little greener, but I hand mixed all the colors and because of the fade, couldn't cover any of the spots with an accurate match.

I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out though. Next time I'll use better brushes to get sharper detail (2.50 for a pack of 6, or 8 bucks a piece? I went cheap!).

Scale detail:










Bottom (I know actual pike don't have red there, but I kind of liked it when I tested it):










Teeth:










Fishy:










I honestly hope a 45" northern slams it and scratches the heck out of this the first time I swim it! I imagine I'll mount the deke in the fishes mouth.


----------



## LumberJ

Jason, that decoy turned out GREAT! Nicely done!


----------



## D-Fresh

Great looking deke! If you can't get over how horrible it looks and how inaccurate the paint scheme is, I'll PM you my address and I'll take it off of your hands.


----------



## COHORST1

Jason maybe you should try spearing the Decoy a few times so when the Big one comes in you can Hit It.  Nice Deke Jason


----------



## TheWrench

That's top notch dude nice job!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7

Nice Job!!! Paint looks good! Almost done with my pike fry myelf. I ran outa wood and its teeny...


----------



## moheehahn

Primer rattle canned and ready for final paint! Actually swims pretty good for how big and heavy it is . Can't wait to fish it! Working on a sucker now.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wintrrun

Firefighter said:


> Fishy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly hope a 45" northern slams it and scratches the heck out of this the first time I swim it! I imagine I'll mount the deke in the fishes mouth.


 


great job on the deke, jason.


----------



## SPITFIRE

Looks awsome! very nice work Jason.


----------



## boomer_x7

moheehahn said:


> Primer rattle canned and ready for final paint! Actually swims pretty good for how big and heavy it is . Can't wait to fish it! Working on a sucker now.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Yer stuck now!! I find building the decoy is almost as addictive as using it. Lookin good by the way!!!


----------



## Firefighter

moheehahn said:


> Primer rattle canned and ready for final paint! Actually swims pretty good for how big and heavy it is . Can't wait to fish it! Working on a sucker now.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
As Boomer said, it's addictive!

Nice work! Let us know how she attracts the hogs.


----------



## northlyon

That looks like it belongs on the mantel firefighter!! Great job! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flockshot

looks great dude! got a new speaker outdoor ipod speaker system, that also works with my phone...gonna have epic spearing music when that decoy gets its first swim!!!


----------



## boomer_x7

Well its done.... I think... This thing gave me nothing but trouble from the start!!! It was about the last piece of wood i had so its not very big. About 5 inches w/o tail. It was sapose to be a jointed decoy, then after carving it i realized i carved it straight and if i jointed it there would be no way to make it turn... Then my paint was being tempermental ( need new paint!!). To thick, to thin, plugged my air brush, clumpy over spray ect. :rant:


----------



## oldschoolll

Nice job on the decoys fellas, let's hope we get ice soon. I am afraid some of you will lose fingers playing with the carving knife. (JOKE) We all should be out on the ice after next week if the weather forecast is true.


----------



## wartfroggy

Firefighter said:


> Yeah, I cheated with the dremel. I've been working on the eye sets today. Had to build up the head a little.


 What did you use to build up the head?
What did you use for fin material? 
Looks great!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Very nice looking decoys you guys. I traded an industrial sewing machine to my friend for a 1.5HP standup Delta band saw. Been messing around with that all fall carving duck decoys and a new stock for my smokepole so I am itching to dive into the cedar and see what happens. Got a new double action airbrush to replace my single action. I started painting by hand but I shake a little so my paintbrush skills are a joke. The airbrush really works good for me though. I was gonna repaint some of my originals that I did by hand but figured it would be cool to leave them as is so I can see progression. I only paint decoys one time and battle scars (too me) make the decoy look even cooler. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Firefighter

boomer_x7 said:


> Well its done.... I think... This thing gave me nothing but trouble from the start!!! It was about the last piece of wood i had so its not very big. About 5 inches w/o tail. It was sapose to be a jointed decoy, then after carving it i realized i carved it straight and if i jointed it there would be no way to make it turn... Then my paint was being tempermental ( need new paint!!). To thick, to thin, plugged my air brush, clumpy over spray ect. :rant:


 
Oh man that thing is SICK! Nice work!

WF I used copper for the fins (same stuff roofers use), and had to build up around the eyes with stuff called Plastic Wood. It's a cellulose based filler and works pretty good. Hard as heck to sand though.


----------



## UNCLE AL

dekes are looking good. I bought some white cedar 2x2 spindles at Menards that were seconds and very cheap, and made some dekes from them last year. they worked out pretty good. I have sealed mine with exterior white paint, then painted them with anything I could find, and the colors turned out nice. Keep up the good work and keep the pics coming.


----------



## wintrrun

Looks good from where i am sitting.
Hey how about posting a pic of that battle scarred Shiner deke you put into action?


----------



## boomer_x7

wintrrun said:


> Looks good from where i am sitting.
> Hey how about posting a pic of that battle scarred Shiner deke you put into action?


I was going too but i fixed the eye and epoxied over them with a new brand i'm trying out. I'm taking my dad out tomorrow, maaybe i will have some tomorrow!!!


----------



## grapestomper




----------



## Firefighter

grapestomper said:


>


Best pic of the year! Awesome!

And Boomer, that deke is great!!!!


----------



## wintrrun

grapestomper said:


>


That is a great pic.
Congrats


----------



## wintrrun

Firefighter said:


> Winter will finally be here and most lakes should be good for walking by next Tuesday. Going to stink only having 2 months in the spearing shack, but we'll have to make the best of it! I can't wait to hit some good spots.


 
Checked two lakes out real quick this evening.
Measured 3 and 1/8 " and 3 and a half about 30' to 40' out from shore.
Almost there.

p.s. I punched a hole and used a device certified in U.S standard measures.


----------



## flockshot

after my miss...ive got a chip on my shoulder....northerns be warned next week! lol...



ps...grape! awesome pic dude! love it!


----------



## boomer_x7

flockshot said:


> after my miss...ive got a chip on my shoulder....northerns be warned next week! lol...


----------



## wintrrun

boomer_x7 said:


>


 
bwaaahaaaahaaaa!
Thats funny


----------



## flockshot

LOL! thanks...:lol:


----------



## chrisjan_81

Love this thread guys! 

I think i made a decoy about 20 years ago when i was 10, but this thread inspired me to try it out again! (particularly the shiner boomer had posted) Didnt have a woodburner, or dremel or airbrush gun lol... and used some old paint... but here's the 'golden shiner' i made for my pops... swims pretty good actually!


----------



## boomer_x7

chrisjan_81 said:


> Love this thread guys!
> 
> I think i made a decoy about 20 years ago when i was 10, but this thread inspired me to try it out again! (particularly the shiner boomer had posted) Didnt have a woodburner, or dremel or airbrush gun lol... and used some old paint... but here's the 'golden shiner' i made for my pops... swims pretty good actually!


That thing looks great!!! Only one thing wrong with it... Its not in the mouth of a 40"er.

What did you us e for your fins?


----------



## Firefighter

chrisjan_81 said:


> Love this thread guys!
> 
> I think i made a decoy about 20 years ago when i was 10, but this thread inspired me to try it out again! (particularly the shiner boomer had posted) Didnt have a woodburner, or dremel or airbrush gun lol... and used some old paint... but here's the 'golden shiner' i made for my pops... swims pretty good actually!



Outstanding work!!!!


----------



## flockshot

no kidding cris! thats awesome!!! especially if it swims well!


----------



## wintrrun

Wow! that deke looks awesome!


----------



## chrisjan_81

boomer_x7 said:


> That thing looks great!!! Only one thing wrong with it... Its not in the mouth of a 40"er.
> 
> *What did you us e for your fins*?


Left over plexiglass from a deer blind we build this past summer... I read online someone said you cant use it for 'competitions' because its easy to work with and can do so many things with it...

Let me tell ya... you can make some reeaallly realistic fins. you can shape em relatively easy with a file, and i was sitting down in the basement with a fire going... thought what the heck... so i balanced a fin on the fire poker, put leather gloves on... warmed up the fin and it was easy to put the little wiggles and curves on em. They also looked pretty cool before they were painted (got cloudy from sanding, but still semi transparent) you can use a colored sharpie and color em, and if you wash the sharpie off best you can, it wont wash off down in the groves, so it looks like the spines or ribs on a fin!

i just didnt like the orange-ish red they were, couldnt get the color off, so just painted em.

I'm working on a perch deke right now... i'm going to work on the fins tonight... If i can, i'll post a picture of the fins when they're clear.

And thanks for the compliments, its really addicting considering there is no ice and its 50 outside!... on to the perch..


----------



## UNCLE AL

Firefighter said:


> Best pic of the year! Awesome!
> 
> And Boomer, that deke is great!!!!


spearing pike in tee shirts only in michigan, nice goin guys


----------



## boomer_x7

UNCLE AL said:


> spearing pike in tee shirts only in michigan, nice goin guys


Now i'm gonna have toone up him and get a topless shot next time..:yikes:



chrisjan_81 said:


> Left over plexiglass from a deer blind we build this past summer... I read online someone said you cant use it for 'competitions' because its easy to work with and can do so many things with it...
> 
> Let me tell ya... you can make some reeaallly realistic fins. you can shape em relatively easy with a file, and i was sitting down in the basement with a fire going... thought what the heck... so i balanced a fin on the fire poker, put leather gloves on... warmed up the fin and it was easy to put the little wiggles and curves on em. They also looked pretty cool before they were painted (got cloudy from sanding, but still semi transparent) you can use a colored sharpie and color em, and if you wash the sharpie off best you can, it wont wash off down in the groves, so it looks like the spines or ribs on a fin!
> 
> i just didnt like the orange-ish red they were, couldnt get the color off, so just painted em.
> 
> I'm working on a perch deke right now... i'm going to work on the fins tonight... If i can, i'll post a picture of the fins when they're clear.
> 
> And thanks for the compliments, its really addicting considering there is no ice and its 50 outside!... on to the perch..


I will give it a try on my next, been thinking about it for a decoy or 2. The only diff., i have lexan.(witch should be better) But those fins are great!!! After seeing yours i think its gotta be the way to go for realism! And yes it is addicting!! I actually have to slow myself down sometimes. I just cant wait to get workin on the next one. So many i want to make too.


----------



## grapestomper

wintrrun said:


> That is a great pic.
> Congrats


Thanks for the comment.
The kids love going. Took them out for a quick trip last night after school, we had a half hour before dark.
We actually got another one. My older son saw it and helped me get it before it got away. They like to work the decoy and eat hotdogs. Will post another picture when i get a chance. Tom


----------



## boomer_x7

grapestomper said:


> Thanks for the comment.
> The kids love going. Took them out for a quick trip last night after school, we had a half hour before dark.
> We actually got another one. My older son saw it and helped me get it before it got away. They like to work the decoy and eat hotdogs. Will post another picture when i get a chance. Tom


.

Nothing like a hotdog on the spear over the coleman.


----------



## chrisjan_81

boomer_x7 said:


> I will give it a try on my next, been thinking about it for a decoy or 2. The only diff., i have lexan.(witch should be better) But those fins are great!!! After seeing yours i think its gotta be the way to go for realism! And yes it is addicting!! I actually have to slow myself down sometimes. I just cant wait to get workin on the next one. So many i want to make too.


I hear ya! I've got a couple more ideas... i just dont know which i'll do first! I got the eyes i used at Hobby Lobby... and while looking, they have a bunch of colors of sequins... they're about the size of a scale... very VERY 'flashy'... Imagine how much flash 200 sequins would have on a decoy?!... they'd think Elton John was swimming down there!

but here are those plexi fins before i paint em, on the perch i'm working on... i tried painting this one by hand with some Acrylic Paints... Have to still see if i can adjust the color a smidge, its not really this green... just the cheap camera.


----------



## Firefighter

chrisjan_81 said:


> I hear ya! I've got a couple more ideas... i just dont know which i'll do first! I got the eyes i used at Hobby Lobby... and while looking, they have a bunch of colors of sequins... they're about the size of a scale... very VERY 'flashy'... Imagine how much flash 200 sequins would have on a decoy?!... they'd think Elton John was swimming down there!
> 
> but here are those plexi fins before i paint em, on the perch i'm working on... i tried painting this one by hand with some Acrylic Paints... Have to still see if i can adjust the color a smidge, its not really this green... just the cheap camera.


Looking great! Time to start selling em 

What kind of wood are you using?


----------



## boomer_x7

chrisjan_81 said:


> I hear ya! I've got a couple more ideas... i just dont know which i'll do first! I got the eyes i used at Hobby Lobby... and while looking, they have a bunch of colors of sequins... they're about the size of a scale... very VERY 'flashy'... Imagine how much flash 200 sequins would have on a decoy?!... they'd think Elton John was swimming down there!
> 
> but here are those plexi fins before i paint em, on the perch i'm working on... i tried painting this one by hand with some Acrylic Paints... Have to still see if i can adjust the color a smidge, its not really this green... just the cheap camera.


 
Looking good!! Paint looks good for hand paint!! I am also working on a perch. Its taking me a bit cuz its pine. But thats all i had. Go back to work next week so i will be going by home depot and other lumber yards. 

What kind of wood you guys using. I am thinking about trying to get some basswood or ceder. So far i have used pine a popple. Pine can be a pain unless you use power tools....i usualy hand carve all my stuff.


----------



## UNCLE AL

boomer_x7, check out menards they had some white cedar spindels, 2x2, that I bought and used for dekes. they were about 30in. long could make a few dekes from one.


----------



## boomer_x7

UNCLE AL said:


> boomer_x7, check out menards they had some white cedar spindels, 2x2, that I bought and used for dekes. they were about 30in. long could make a few dekes from one.


will do

tanks


----------



## chrisjan_81

Firefighter said:


> Looking great! Time to start selling em
> 
> What kind of wood are you using?


Know any buyers? I'll even do some custom fish if the price is right ... I thiiink the wood i used here was cherry... left over wood from making some deer antler plaques. I didnt really think too much about the wood reacting to the cold before i started carving. Wanna find some basswood and see how it carves.


----------



## chrisjan_81

boomer_x7 said:


> Looking good!! Paint looks good for hand paint!! I am also working on a perch. Its taking me a bit cuz its pine. .


Well good luck with him! Mine turned out pretty good, but kind of looks like a Largemouth and a Peacock Bass had a baby, and the baby tried its hardest to be a Perch lol.


----------



## boomer_x7

chrisjan_81 said:


> got cloudy from sanding, but still semi transparent..


After filing and sanding, hit them with a torch real quick. the heat will make them clear again!


----------



## flockshot

lol..you can tell this has been a piss poor winter....the pics of decoy's outnumbers the pics of fish on spears by a 4 to 1 margin! lol. not complaining..just thought it was funny! 13 pages of "i got the itch real bad"




oh..btw....I got the itch real bad! cant wait till tuesday or wed! lmfao!


----------



## Firefighter

chrisjan_81 said:


> Know any buyers? I'll even do some custom fish if the price is right ... I thiiink the wood i used here was cherry... left over wood from making some deer antler plaques. I didnt really think too much about the wood reacting to the cold before i started carving. Wanna find some basswood and see how it carves.


 
Basswood carves nice, but it splits in the cold. All the dekes I made, painted, and sealed this year were basswod and they all got cracked paint already from use. Looks kinda vintage, but makes me wish I never swam the pike I made!

I'm going to switch to cedar. We'll see how that goes.

Also, check out nfda.tv for decoy ideas, or possibly buyers.

midarkhouse.org also has links.

COME ON ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!HHHHHHH!HH!HH!!H!H!HH!H!H!H!H!H!!!!


----------



## boomer_x7

Firefighter said:


> All the dekes I made, painted, and sealed this year were basswod and they all got cracked paint already from use.


At least Im not the only one.... The pine i used isnt too bad but had the popple crack up bad:rant:. After hearing basswood aint the answer, i guess i will be looking for cedar too.


----------



## Mr. Botek

Haven't speared in a few years, but been feeling the bug as of late. The dekes look great!
Saw the short clip on Mi Outdoors, noticed the address on the shanty, thought it said Stanton. Really thinking my DX shanty could use a floor mod like that! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chrisjan_81

Yes!! 32 inches... finally connected in Southern LP... ...


----------



## chrisjan_81

...

... but that was Dec. 21st, 2010 :yikes:



And thanks for the links Firefighter... just what i need, more ideas!... and I'll wont be using Basswood i guess... glad i didnt shine one up and find it cracked after it took a dip, like your purty pike... did you seal it up again? If you did, did it crack again afterwards? I'd think more water getting in the crack could do more damage?


----------



## boomer_x7

chrisjan_81 said:


> Yes!! 32 inches... finally connected in Southern LP... ...


 
Nice one!!

I re-sealed mine and they did crack again somewhat... Then i put a little flex-coat eppoxy over top!!! to more cracks so far!


----------



## UNCLE AL

Also, check out nfda.tv for decoy ideas, or possibly buyers.

I don't think any of those guys will be interested in spearing. The link for nfda.tv that I followed was for funeral directors


----------



## PITBULL

I started using krylon clear to seal after painting, just make sure you use it just after painting or let the decoy cure for 6-8 weeks then use the clear on it. I found that if you put it on after the decoy drys overnight or even the next week it will cause it to oarnge peal. also paint a scrap piece of wood and test it first.

The yellow perch is 4 years old the clown perch is 3 the other 2 are two years old. these all have been used quite a bit. 

they are all made of cedar.


----------



## blood trail

Mr. Botek said:


> Haven't speared in a few years, but been feeling the bug as of late. The dekes look great!
> Saw the short clip on Mi Outdoors, noticed the address on the shanty, thought it said Stanton. Really thinking my DX shanty could use a floor mod like that!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Probably the guys name..Kieth Stanton...not the town, if that's what you were refering to?


----------



## Mr. Botek

Thanks Blood Trail, that makes sense! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter

UNCLE AL said:


> Also, check out nfda.tv for decoy ideas, or possibly buyers.
> 
> I don't think any of those guys will be interested in spearing. The link for nfda.tv that I followed was for funeral directors


 
LOL! You typed nfda.com

Try nfda.tv....


----------



## Critter

Mr. Botek said:


> Haven't speared in a few years, but been feeling the bug as of late. The dekes look great!
> Saw the short clip on Mi Outdoors, noticed the address on the shanty, thought it said Stanton. Really thinking my DX shanty could use a floor mod like that!


That is a nice hole he has in the portable shanty. It's nice and big, easy to see down into. Add the underwater cam and it's hard to miss a fish coming in. Now if we could just get some ice around here so I can go out with him again........


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Mr. Botek said:


> Haven't speared in a few years, but been feeling the bug as of late. The dekes look great!
> Saw the short clip on Mi Outdoors, noticed the address on the shanty, thought it said Stanton. Really thinking my DX shanty could use a floor mod like that!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I modified my 3000 and 4000dx models for spearing 8 to 10 years ago. I made a removable 2x2ft part of the floor. If I decide not to spear, I have a full floor. Reinforced the cut edges with 1x2 and with 1/4" Luann on the floor. I did the same to my old Minuteman shanty with the wood floor.


----------



## limige

Made up my first spear, hoping to drill some whitefish









What do you think? I'm worried the barbs may be too large.


----------



## D-Fresh

limige said:


> What do you think? I'm worried the barbs may be too large.


You're really going to have to stand on the fish to get them off of that bad boy! It looks nice, but I would agree that the barbs may be a tad "aggressive." I don't think you'll have to worry much about losing fish, which is a bonus.


----------



## Firefighter

The spear looks great! I may knock doen the barbs some. I think that would shred a ******.

Flockshot and I hit the spongy waters of SE MI today, hoping the front would turn on some fish....NOPE! Didn't even see a northern in over 2 hours, even with 2 shacks out. Tried everything, but had no takers. Rain got real heavy and we packed up. This winter sucks.

We were fishing behind my buddies house. He made us a little video while we were out there...

[ame="http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh38/JCrean/?action=view&current=IMG952563.mp4"]IMG952563.mp4 video by JCrean - Photobucket[/ame]

PS. Flockshot suffered a direct hit. I survived:lol:.


----------



## Mr. Botek

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I modified my 3000 and 4000dx models for spearing 8 to 10 years ago. I made a removable 2x2ft part of the floor. If I decide not to spear, I have a full floor. Reinforced the cut edges with 1x2 and with 1/4" Luann on the floor. I did the same to my old Minuteman shanty with the wood floor.


 I've got the DX4000, and have been giving it some thought since seeing the show and BEFORE I start cutting the floor. I've come up with about the same idea as you! Modifications begin tomorrow!


----------



## chrisjan_81

A lot of talk about spearing projects... just not a lot of spearing itself :sad:... i have faith we'll eventually have more than 1 or 2 days in a row with semi-safe ice down here... in the mean time... made a bluegill deke this weekend (no eyes yet)... and 'tried' to repaint the perch... having trouble with that fella... thinking a sucker will be next... or something flashy... maybe a semi-realistic red/white... oh come on ice... 

And video didnt work for me Firefighter... could be my comp though...


----------



## UNCLE AL

video not working here either


----------



## johnd

Works for me. Must suck to be flockshot. :lol:


----------



## Firefighter

johnd said:


> Works for me. Must suck to be flockshot. :lol:



LOL!!!

Gotta click on the banner to get the vid, the preview box is empty.

And there is some fantastic dekes in this thread! Chrisjan, Pitbull, those last few are sweet!

I imagine this winter (or lack thereof), will have more custom decoys made than any other. A bored icefisherman is a creative being!


----------



## jpocock

Can't get out to my spot yet but i thought i would share a few pics from last year!


----------



## chrisjan_81

jpocock said:


> Can't get out to my spot yet but i thought i would share a few pics from last year!


GREAT fish!! mind telling me where you got those... like what county, what lake, what depth... and any shoreline features that could help me set up within 10 feet of where you were


----------



## chrisjan_81

Firefighter said:


> Gotta click on the banner to get the vid, the preview box is empty.


duhh... got it... at least it looks like you've got some pretty good ice though!!


----------



## Firefighter

Heading out! Going to try a pretty murky lake. Not my favorite type of water to spear in because it's boring not being able to see bottom, but there is good potential there. 

I bought a 1/4 lb of smelt from Meijers to dump in the hole and saturate the area with smell. The oils should get any wolf in the area on the hunt.

I'm also hoping this front that just rifled through will make em' put on the feedbag. 

We're making ice fast, the forecast keeps getting colder, and life is GOOD!

Stay tuned...(I don't have a space-phone, so no shack updates here)


----------



## maddiedog

jpocock said:


> Can't get out to my spot yet but i thought i would share a few pics from last year!


You forgot to include that you are 5'3 and used all of your buddies stuff to get those!!!


----------



## flockshot

*ATTENTION!!!!*
* spearing can cause insanity...*

just spent two straight days staring down a spearing hole without seeing a fish bigger than a bluegill. And all i keep thinking is "eventually, old mossy back is gonna swim up to the deke...." lol.


----------



## Firefighter

Sat for 3 hours and didn't see a thing. Water was so murky I couldn't see past 5 feet. Light was getting too low and I was about to call it when I vaguely made out a nice largemouth in the hole. I turned on the camera and began to mess with him. Seconds later, a decent northern coasted in... I grabbed the spear and scored a direct hit, all on camera! Too bad it was waaay dark in the shanty and the water was like coffee. Only thing you can see on the video is the spear flying down the hole and the northern coming out stuck to it.

A good eating 29 incher:










I was beginning to think pike didn't exist, as this was only the 3rd one I've seen spearing so far this year. Mind you, I haven't been able to access any of my good spots, but that is changing as I type, and all should be PRIME in a few short days.

Season will be in FULL SWING SOON!!!!

SHIVITTYYAAAAAAHAAAAAA!

Man, all this warm weather has caused me to lose my marbles:lol:.

I'll try to lighten up the vid and post it here in a few.


----------



## wintrrun

Congrats, Fire.
It is game on!


----------



## Firefighter

Crappy video. 





 
You can kinda make out me talking to myself . 

On to clearer and better waters!


----------



## blood trail

Yeah...crappy video with a fish in it...makes it good in my eyes brother!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flockshot

Firefighter said:


> Sat for 3 hours and didn't see a thing. Water was so murky I couldn't see past 5 feet. Light was getting too low and I was about to call it when I vaguely made out a nice largemouth in the hole. I turned on the camera and began to mess with him. Seconds later, a decent northern coasted in... I grabbed the spear and scored a direct hit, all on camera! Too bad it was waaay dark in the shanty and the water was like coffee. Only thing you can see on the video is the spear flying down the hole and the northern coming out stuck to it.
> 
> A good eating 29 incher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was beginning to think pike didn't exist, as this was only the 3rd one I've seen spearing so far this year. Mind you, I haven't been able to access any of my good spots, but that is changing as I type, and all should be PRIME in a few short days.
> 
> Season will be in FULL SWING SOON!!!!
> 
> SHIVITTYYAAAAAAHAAAAAA!
> 
> Man, all this warm weather has caused me to lose my marbles:lol:.
> 
> I'll try to lighten up the vid and post it here in a few.


 about time!!! i was starting to think we had a serious case of the smells! lol..now...we just need a double up. lol.


----------



## jpocock

I made it out tonight. Went 2 for 3 on tip ups (no keepers). I was only out there an hour and a half. I did not have any takers in the spear hole. Tonight was more of a scouting trip for this weekend. I wanted to see if I could get to a few different spots that I know of. I hope to post some pic of a big daddy!!!!!


----------



## Firefighter

Good luck this weekend!

About tipups though, what's everyone's opinion on using them while spearing?

I personally won't set them when I spear, unless I never fished the area before, or I'm scouting a spot far away from my shack with intentions of possibly moving there if things are slow on the first setup. I figure the less distractions in the water, the higher my chances of seeing a fish in my hole.

I'd like to hear what others do!


----------



## twohats

Was out last monday on 3 1/2 ". had steady action with short pike playing with the dek. One shooter poked his nose in just as I was cleaning up to leave. He came in twice but stayed just out of range. I will back out Sunday,Hopefully with some larger fish sightings. Lost a 1/2 " of ice while I was in the shanty.Should be good for the weekend thou. This was out in pinckney.


----------



## Mr. Botek

I'm going to run tipups. Speaking of which, the legal limit would be two lines while spearing, correct? 
Tomorrow will be my first time back in the darkhouse since '87! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## maddiedog

Depending on my mood on tip ups. I usually run them. I hardly ever have a good flag day and spearing. It is usually one or the other.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lumberman

Man I really want to start spearing. Sounds to me kind of like bow hunting through the ice. I have been ice fishing basically all my life but never spearing. 

Anyone ever try it out of a portable shanty?


----------



## Mr. Botek

DX4000 ten minutes ago








DX4000 now, ready for spearing tomorrow!








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter

Lumberman said:


> Man I really want to start spearing. Sounds to me kind of like bow hunting through the ice. I have been ice fishing basically all my life but never spearing.
> 
> Anyone ever try it out of a portable shanty?


It's exactly like bowhunting! Except the shots are closer.

As far as shantys, I exclusively spear out of portables, either a popup, or the custom portable pictured on the last page.

Botek, you can run 3 tipups and spear.


Hitting my numero uno spot in the am. Pops checked it today and it had 4" of good ice. Between 3 of us, we saw or iced 33 northerns on the last day of season this past winter. I have high hopes, but the screwy weather could have em shutdown still.

Come on AM!


----------



## jpocock

GOOD LUCK to all spearing this weekend. I do not always run tip ups when I am spearing. I do feel that it just increases my odds on putting food on the table.


----------



## boomer_x7

I also spear out of a pop-up.I have a shappell 6000 (hub style). Its tall enough for me to stand in and big enough for a spear hole!!

I usually run tip-ups when i spear. they help put meat on the table But also tell where fish are/arnt... I have before had a slow mourning in the spear hole but a good day on A tip-up and when the noon lull hits...Im knocking out a spear hole where that tip-up was..

I also run them quite far away. My thought is to try to get far enough away im not catching fish that would swim into my hole other-wise.


----------



## chrisjan_81

Good luck this weekend everyone! finally have [email protected]@ yeeehhaaaa!!

I got out for about 3 hours today, on a different lake, had 3 hammer handles come in and hit my deke (all 3 hit the fake this time)... the water was pretty murky, but all 3 came shooting in, then shooting out. maybe i could have seen them before they hit if the water was clearer, but had i been primed and ready, i still dont think i could have hit one if it had been legal. we'll see what tomorrow brings!! 

We also caught 4 on tip-ups... all about 20 inches. i normally dont set em up if i spear, i hate to constantly have to peak outside... i've missed fish before because of that... but today a buddy and i went out there, he gill fished while i speared.


----------



## jpocock

Well not to bad of a day. I saw five in the spear hole. Only one was a separable fish. When I went to put my tines in the water he took off. I am not spearing out of my usual shanty. It is not as dark as I would like it. I think he saw me. I am going to go back out in the morning I hope to have some pics for everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Firefighter

jpocock said:


> Well not to bad of a day. I saw five in the spear hole. Only one was a separable fish. When I went to put my tines in the water he took off. I am not spearing out of my usual shanty. It is not as dark as I would like it. I think he saw me. I am going to go back out in the morning I hope to have some pics for everyone!!!!!!


 
I've heard several reports like yours jpo. Unfortunately, I got the big skunk today.

My Dad fell and busted his knee yesterday, so we didn't go to the prime spot as planned. I decided to sleep in a little and try a new spot close to home solo. Well, instead of listening to my gut, I chose the wrong bay to fish in and didn't see a darn thing. 2 guys flockshot knows were slinging tipups in the bay I should have speared in, and pulled 3 fish over 30 out as I stared at bottom. It was a nice day though.

Moral? Follow your instincts!!!!!

I'm hoping things pick up soon. I've been out 6 times and have only seen 3 pike. Looks like I forgot how to fish:lol:.


----------



## Mr. Botek

Still dancing my deke for a few minutes, but so far today nothing. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7

Slow day for me!! Seen prolly 12 pike or so. 2 or 3 big enough to spear but they wouldnt hardly look at anything.Even the little guys would cruz by and then sit on the bottum 10ft away... Had 2 flags all day, 1 minnow trip and 1, 15"er. Got 3 nice panfish at first light and then lockjaw set in.


----------



## Mr. Botek

Sounds like we had identical days Boomer.

Anybody go after pike on Rainbow Lake in Montcalm Co.? PM's welcome! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## davi5982

Well I already speared one, on my third time out ever. I am pumped , what a sport. 
It was 32 inches. 

Thanks to everyone for all the tips.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter

davi5982 said:


> Well I already speared one, on my third time out ever. I am pumped , what a sport.
> It was 32 inches.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the tips.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
That's a dandy! Congrats!


----------



## Dantana

Speared my first pike ever yesterday  33" nose to tip and came from Saginaw Bay. What a rush...just like deer hunting!! Saw another after this one that had to be pushing 40", but it never even stopped to check out the decoy, just cruised through the hole. 










Should have went back today but we celebrated a little too much last night


----------



## Perchin For MS

These are great pics and I have to say I would love to try it. Over in Ontario, we can't do the spearing anymore. Used to be done on simcoe...but long time past now! Always looking for some decoys for the collection though!


----------



## Mr. Botek

Sat 4hrs this afternoon, moved to different spot, same luck as yesterday. Nada! Haven't seen ANY fish come through of any species. I know I'm on a lake that has low numbers but good size, but this weekend was slowww.
Hope to get a couple hours before work tomorrow. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter

Nice fish Dantana! It's great to see so many new folks getting into spearing. Let's reverse the trend on this dying sport!

PS. Next time a 40 incher swims through, THROW!!!!!!!! The big fish won't stop!


----------



## blood trail

Well, I got out on a lake in Highland today for the first spearing sit of the year. Sitting over about 8 feet of water off a nice little flat.

Probably saw 15-20 pike..the morning was hot and then it slowed down about noon. Most were on the small side, a few were rite at that, if it woulda stayed a little longer I mighta thrown side. 

Two of them I threw at, only one of em came home with me..and that was barley. The first one I missed and would put it at about 30 and the one that came home was 27. Ill try n post a pic soon.

It was good to be in the shack again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twohats

Ste up in about 10' . Six sightings but no shooters. My Brother was set up about 70 yrd's away in about 6ft. He had one good one come in from underneath him and smash the dek. but not chance at the fish,it was so quick.


----------



## jpocock

Well sunday I spent from sun up to sun down. In the morning shift I only speared. I saw a lot of hammer handles all morning. I was using a live suckers. I had one ripped off my pin. At 1:30 I had a monster come though the spear hole. He was nose to nose with my sucker. It should have been a chip shot but I missed (not sure how) but I did. The second half of the day I had a buddy come out and we put some tip ups out. We went 10 for 13 with only one keeper. We ended up putting him back. 37 inch (pic) is not that good it was taken with a cell phone.


----------



## blood trail

I forgot to mention about my trip ystrdy...I didn't feel like lugging the chainsaw out to open the hole...brought out my pole saw I use for trimmimg shooting lanes for deer season.

Wow..it worked great guys! I think a blade with a bit more aggresive tooth pattern would be prime! Give it try some time...helluva lot cheaper than an ice saw!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dantana

Firefighter said:


> Nice fish Dantana! It's great to see so many new folks getting into spearing. Let's reverse the trend on this dying sport!
> 
> PS. Next time a 40 incher swims through, THROW!!!!!!!! The big fish won't stop!


Haha I was too busy chatting with my buddy that was sitting with me. By the time I got the spear ready all I saw was the tail. Lesson learned.


----------



## Firefighter

Spent the afternoon checking a new spot. Passed this fish 3 times before deciding it would go great with the venison I had marinating. 

mmmmm. Boiled pike.





 
Had to give the traditional battle cry upon sticking fish to notify flockshot, who was sitting 50 yards from me of my success.:lol:










New waters tomorrow!


----------



## Mr. Botek

Nice video!


----------



## Dantana

Sweet vid FF!! No way I could videotape and spear at the same time, one would end up in the water and probly not the one I wanted!


----------



## 88luneke

Loved the battle cry!


----------



## MIpikeGuy

Well.... 17pages later and I think I found another hobby definitely worth pursuing. 

Gonna have to find a second job to keep up with all the gear on my want list.:lol:

Great thread guys!


----------



## boomer_x7

MIpikeGuy said:


> Well.... 17pages later and I think I found another hobby definitely worth pursuing.
> 
> Gonna have to find a second job to keep up with all the gear on my want list.:lol:
> 
> Great thread guys!


Speaking of "want list"... I found this sight last year and wanted one ever since!!! thought i would share... I suggest checking out the pricing page first!



http://www.doublediamondspears.com/


----------



## PITBULL

Nice job on the pike video. Hope to get out this weekend.


----------



## MIpikeGuy

boomer_x7 said:


> Speaking of "want list"... I found this sight last year and wanted one ever since!!! thought i would share... I suggest checking out the pricing page first!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.doublediamondspears.com/


Woah, those things are beautiful, How do they compare to other spears cost?

Added it to bookmarks for when I start accumulating gear.:chillin:

Got a bit of free time... maybe I'll start messing around with making a deke.


----------



## boomer_x7

MIpikeGuy said:


> Woah, those things are beautiful, How do they compare to other spears cost?


Well your walmart specials are prolly around $40... Most quality pike size spears i have seen are in the area of $150. So those D.D. spear are about twice the price. But there quality looks insane!

This is what i use: http://www.darkhousespearingsupply....id=79&osCsid=f90b099a6d2fb9ac5a56ee7ea6f1d0ba


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

MIpikeGuy said:


> Well.... 17pages later and I think I found another hobby definitely worth pursuing.
> 
> Gonna have to find a second job to keep up with all the gear on my want list.:lol:
> 
> Great thread guys!


Ditto, i'm "hooked" just reading. How do I explain to wife yet another hobby?


----------



## boomer_x7

Juat found this today... Anybody a member?

http://www.midarkhouse.org/


----------



## Firefighter

boomer_x7 said:


> Juat found this today... Anybody a member?
> 
> http://www.midarkhouse.org/


 
Never heard of em....












Great org to join. They do a ton to protect our right to spear, which is CONSTANTLY under attack.


----------



## chrisjan_81

boomer_x7 said:


> I would be interested in seeing your "decoy hangers". Been thinking of making something like what you decribe. For now i center a roof pole andwrap my decoy line around it. Wheni run live i run it on a pole, and tuck the butt in a roof pole. Works but want something i can swing the decoy with.


Well, here is my oh so pretty rig. The holder on the right just has a lock-nut on it so it stays tight and i can swing the live decoy where i want it. the one on the left has a arrow instead of a nut so it will keep everything from swinging down when its on the shanty wall (kill 2 birds with one stone) And the arm that swings up just has a bolt going through it and into the insert of the other arrow to act as an axis. i pinned a short peice of arrow to the arrow the reel is attached to (its wrapped in electrical tape in the picture to quiet it down) so the 'arm' only falls down part way, and only swings up part way as well. then i just attached a string 2 inches up the arm, ran it up to one of the ceiling rods, then around a rod in the wall and then to my hand... a 3 inch pull on the string moves the decoy up about 10 or 12 inches (physics!!) then if a fish comes in, just let go of the string and the arrow just falls back to its starting spot like normal. The reels were on clearance at meijer for 1.80 or something, but before those i just wound it on some wire posts i taped on the arrows, and use the nocks on the arrows to run the line through, and figure 8 it through the fake decoy side so it wont come undone.

I have to adjust a couple things, but it works pretty slick!


----------



## boomer_x7

chrisjan_81 said:


> Well, here is my oh so pretty rig. The holder on the right just has a lock-nut on it so it stays tight and i can swing the live decoy where i want it. the one on the left has a arrow instead of a nut so it will keep everything from swinging down when its on the shanty wall (kill 2 birds with one stone) And the arm that swings up just has a bolt going through it and into the insert of the other arrow to act as an axis. i pinned a short peice of arrow to the arrow the reel is attached to (its wrapped in electrical tape in the picture to quiet it down) so the 'arm' only falls down part way, and only swings up part way as well. then i just attached a string 2 inches up the arm, ran it up to one of the ceiling rods, then around a rod in the wall and then to my hand... a 3 inch pull on the string moves the decoy up about 10 or 12 inches (physics!!) then if a fish comes in, just let go of the string and the arrow just falls back to its starting spot like normal. The reels were on clearance at meijer for 1.80 or something, but before those i just wound it on some wire posts i taped on the arrows, and use the nocks on the arrows to run the line through, and figure 8 it through the fake decoy side so it wont come undone.
> 
> I have to adjust a couple things, but it works pretty slick!


Thanks for posting those! Need to make something for myself, just havent decided what i want to do but always helps to see other rigs!


----------



## Firefighter

chrisjan that's pretty sweet!

Here's my setup:

My buddy used to sell these for spearing. They attached a rattle-schooley reel to a piece of PVC, and put a shower hook on it. Works perfect for spearing. I either hang it from a hub, or string up a bungee cord and hang it. 

The rattle is great when you're not looking and a pike slams the deke.


----------



## Mr. Botek

New lake, seen 2 in first half hour! Too close to tell, let 'em pass! Later! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wintrrun

Set up on the same lake today.
Saw two in the first half hour. 
My mistake was in taking a 4' x 6' piece of indoor/outdoor carpeting with me. Some how i developed a case of bucket butt and decided to take a break and lay down on the carpet for a few. Next thing i know i am trying to figure out how it got dark.:lol::lol:
Always next time.


----------



## Firefighter

wintrrun said:


> Set up on the same lake today.
> Saw two in the first half hour.
> My mistake was in taking a 4' x 6' piece of indoor/outdoor carpeting with me. Some how i developed a case of bucket butt and decided to take a break and lay down on the carpet for a few. Next thing i know i am trying to figure out how it got dark.:lol::lol:
> Always next time.



:lol::lol::lol:

Set a buddy in a shanty the other day. Wrapping it up we start yelling at him and tossing stuff at the shanty. Nothing. Get the other 2 shantys wrapped up and Chris finally comes stumbling out of the other shanty. 

Out cold. LOL.


----------



## toppm

Firefighter said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Set a buddy in a shanty the other day. Wrapping it up we start yelling at him and tossing stuff at the shanty. Nothing. Get the other 2 shantys wrapped up and Chris finally comes stumbling out of the other shanty.
> 
> Out cold. LOL.[/QUstOTE]
> 
> Those are the best naps.


----------



## Mr. Botek

Saw 8, no shooters. Sure was nice having action though! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

I'm pretty much hooked after reading all this. Got to find myself a spear and ice saw now. Anyone lookin to sell old gear? gonna go hit craigslist now, cus i cant afford 250-300 for a new spear and saw, thanks for givin me the itch guys.


----------



## wintrrun

If ya feel ya have to drop a bankroll to get into spearing you don't.
A good plain jane spear will run you 50 - 80 bucks.
A lot of options out there as well for cutting a hole.you might currently have a chainsaw, pruning saw or spud.
With the ice at 5" I have been using just a cheap old corona pruning saw for the hole. Cut 4 corners with a spud or auger and you can cut the border in about 2 minutes using it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firefighter

My suggestion is to save the coin this year because the ice is so terrible, and save and invest in a GOOD spear and ice saw next year. All spears are not even close to being equal. You will regret buying a cheap spear, because they fly about as straight as a spoon in the water. You will miss or lose more fish with a cheap spear, period.

I will say though, that you do not have to spend more than 200 dollars on a world-class spear.

As far as cutting ice, a cheapo spud will work. You won't lose fish because of them, just weight. Also, there is a trick to spudding a hole. Spud the 2 short sides and one long side all the way through. Then, just gently chip the line for the other long side. Once it is drawn out, give it a good whack right in the middle and the ice will fracture cleanly along the entire line. Saves you from chipping an entire side.

EDIT:

Just found this on Craigslist. Better than the 80 dollar spears that you can buy at most sporting goods stores. He has 2, and I imagine they will go fast. 

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/spo/2824105994.html


----------



## Firefighter

Frustration in the spearing shack...


----------



## Mr. Botek

I just use my Jiffy and connect the holes. I'm not fond of dragging the added weight, but this year I've got a helper. My GF pulls a little sled with a few items, while I pull the bulk on the top of the DX, I get set up, she sticks around for a while, then heads out with the stuff I no longer need. That plans been working out great so far!


----------



## boomer_x7

Firefighter said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Just found this on Craigslist. Better than the 80 dollar spears that you can buy at most sporting goods stores. He has 2, and I imagine they will go fast.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/spo/2824105994.html


Does that have barbs?????


----------



## 88luneke

Firefighter said:


> Frustration in the spearing shack...
> 
> Crappie Fail While Pike Spearing - YouTube


Great sound effects haha


----------



## wintrrun

I know your pain, fire.
They coming in for the sardine's?


----------



## Firefighter

boomer_x7 said:


> Does that have barbs?????


 
Might not. Could be a perch spear. Didn't look hard enough at it I guess!

WR, that was before I dumped the stank into the hole. I tried it today at another spot and had no luck. Spot was junk anyways. This ice sucks. My buddies dad has an airboat. I think I'm going to steal it and build a darkhouse that hangs off the back. Nothing will keep me out of my good spots!


----------



## wintrrun

I hear ya.
I have a couple of spots i have been wanting to get on as well but they just have not formed any good ice yet.
There is always hope


----------



## Firefighter

This big girl has SHOULDERS!

He passed because he speared a big-un not long before. 

What a dandy fish!


----------



## fisherjam

Firefighter said:


> This big girl has SHOULDERS!
> 
> He passed because he speared a big-un not long before.
> 
> What a dandy fish!


The guy holding the spear is nuts!!


----------



## Firefighter

wintrrun said:


> Did your darkhouse spear finally succumb to that little rain cloud?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have to admit, it hasn't been the luckiest piece of steel this year.

I actually ordered the other because A.) I am completely insane. 2.) Two (or more) spears are better than one. And finally D.) Refer back to "A".


----------



## Just A Girl

What a great thread.
Couple of questions for you guys:
Fireff: how are you attaching your fins to your deoy?
chrisjan: re: dyi black tent . . is that your cammo pop up, fitted w/ black fabric that you have sewn together?
All: RE: Spears. Any comments about total weight of the spear? balance? construction?

Great looking decoys . . love the super, silver, shiney one
is this a dumb question . . can you bow fish these things thru the ice?


----------



## wintrrun

Firefighter said:


> I actually ordered the other because A.) I am completely insane. 2.) Two (or more) spears are better than one. And finally D.) Refer back to "A".


I like the way ya think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dantana

WhiteTailHunter87 said:


> I got out today but the water was cloudy didnt see any pike this year has not been good at all hope it turns around soon


Were you on the Bay?


----------



## Firefighter

Just A Girl said:


> What a great thread.
> Couple of questions for you guys:
> Fireff: how are you attaching your fins to your deoy?
> chrisjan: re: dyi black tent . . is that your cammo pop up, fitted w/ black fabric that you have sewn together?
> All: RE: Spears. Any comments about total weight of the spear? balance? construction?
> 
> Great looking decoys . . love the super, silver, shiney one
> is this a dumb question . . can you bow fish these things thru the ice?


Can't bow fish them

I cut slots in the side of my decoys, and then insert some extra material (tab) I leave on the fins into the slot. I drill holes in the "tab", so the epoxy I fill the gap with oozes through and really holds the fin tight. I then remove the extra epoxy when it cures with a small dremel engraving bit.


----------



## wintrrun

Just A Girl said:


> RE: Spears. Any comments about total weight of the spear? balance? construction?


I think you'll find the topic of spears is going to be subjective although most will agree you get what you pay for.
From what I have researched there are a lot of good quality pike spears from 80 - 200 dollars that are made with quality and durability in mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chrisjan_81

Just A Girl said:


> chrisjan: re: dyi black tent . . is that your cammo pop up, fitted w/ black fabric that you have sewn together?


Yep, just my pop-up with a black cover. It would honestly be dark enough to spear from without if i wanted to, but the pinholes of light did let in some light. 

I happened to find 12 or 13 yards of heavy black fabric at walmart on sale for 1.50 a yard, and i used silicone and clamped the seams together... didnt have access to a sewing machine.


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87

Dantana said:


> Were you on the Bay?


no was on a lake by my house but I was up to vander the other day it was cloudy in 5fow if you get out there in 7fow was clear


----------



## Firefighter

Warm weather killed our hopes and aspirations didn't it?

Well, on the plus side, the extended forecast changed and it's getting cold again!

WOOT!


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

Firefighter said:


> Warm weather killed our hopes and aspirations didn't it?
> 
> Well, on the plus side, the extended forecast changed and it's getting cold again!
> 
> WOOT!


Bout time ol man winter shows up, cus my spear will show up this week, and i'd be itchin for a year if the ice dissappears.


----------



## Mr. Botek

Wish I could help you with the ice. 
Sitting here over clear water, a pike now & then, just holding out for the One! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter

Mr. Botek said:


> Wish I could help you with the ice.
> Sitting here over clear water, a pike now & then, just holding out for the One!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



If there was a middle finger smiley, I'd be putting one right here------>


----------



## Mr. Botek

Only saw 4, should have thrown on a nice one, but was more fun watching it try to eat my decoy!

Anyone ever considered a spearing get together? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wintrrun

firefighter said:


> if there was a middle finger smiley, i'd be putting one right here------>


 
x 2


----------



## wintrrun

Mr. Botek said:


> Anyone ever considered a spearing get together?


I am now.
We got no ice.:sad:


----------



## boomer_x7

I got ice! Meet at my house tommorrow, we will head out on my 12" of ice... Oh and bring a baby sitter.


----------



## boomer_x7

wow you guys are running late.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

boomer_x7 said:


> wow you guys are running late.


I've been driving for three hours tryin to find this place called "location Location" 
Not having much luck.
Guess I'm headed to my own spot now


----------



## boomer_x7

fishineveryminuteofit said:


> I've been driving for three hours tryin to find this place called "location Location"
> Not having much luck.
> Guess I'm headed to my own spot now


 
I was wondering who kept driving by the house


----------



## Firefighter

Well Boomer, I grabbed the ice picks and tiptoed out to spearing water here in Oakland Co. this afternoon. 

You can't have all the fun.

At around 5:15, this dragon sized-up my Marvin Johnston cisco decoy (you'll get the dragon comment after you watch the video).

Came from the deep water behind me. Made me wish I was set deep all day, as I had 2 tipups in shallow and didn't get a sniff. Should have figured bright sun and clear ice would push the gators deep.

Fish was right at the border of a free pass. Since I haven't had fresh fish for over a week, it fell into my slot.

It had a treble hook stuck in it's mouth. I bet this fish was 12" bigger to the fisherman whom it snapped off.

31" and around 8 lbs. 






 

Packed it up after spearing this fish even though it was just getting prime. I'm not greedy and I got the meal (or two) I was looking for. 

Can't wait for this cold to dip in tonight and firm up the ice.

PS. Flockshot, I know you just "coast" the spear. As you can see, I chuck it like an 100 MPH fastball .


----------



## wintrrun

Firefighter said:


> Flockshot is a jinx.


 
Be careful. He might just steal your spearing mojo.:yikes:


----------



## Tilmann Outfitters

Good luck! You using live deeks or carved?


----------



## cptncor

this run of posts has my buddies and i so fired up about trying spearing next weekend. I would have to imagine we have drank a case of beer every night in my barn working on decoys. So far we have a Finding Nemo replica, a larger pike and a tiger fire perch and more to come. I found my grandfathers old spears and decoys but dont want to use most of it based on sentimental value and as we are going on a guys (drinkin) trip to Kalkaska, L Manistee. Hope to at least see one. any advise about the lake or tips would be appreciated. PM is ok as well

best of luck chucking steel !!!


----------



## KS up north

cptncor said:


> this run of posts has my buddies and i so fired up about trying spearing next weekend. I would have to imagine we have drank a case of beer every night in my barn working on decoys. So far we have a Finding Nemo replica, a larger pike and a tiger fire perch and more to come. I found my grandfathers old spears and decoys but dont want to use most of it based on sentimental value and as we are going on a guys (drinkin) trip to Kalkaska, L Manistee. Hope to at least see one. any advise about the lake or tips would be appreciated. PM is ok as well
> 
> best of luck chucking steel !!!


Sometimes I think gramps would want ya to use some of his old stuff, at least a deke!
Can help ya out on the Manistee lake a little, fished it a few times. I'll PM ya.


----------



## wintrrun

I still use my grandfathers spear that was passed down to me by my uncle. Outside of a gravel or rocky bottom i cannot see anything hurting it.
Those dekes, if old, should be retired to a display. Especially if your grandfather made them himself.


----------



## cptncor

yeah he made over 2 dozen and melted his lead down as well for the weights. when the orchards were trimmed in the winter he would spend the remaining couple months in his spearing shack. he has some pretty wild designs and from what my mom says they all took fish as she remembers sitting with him on multiple successful trips.


----------



## Tilmann Outfitters

I hear ya on being fired up! There is something about spearing a fish! I brought one in on my nemo deek a few weeks back. 

I still use my grandpa's spear, but only on the right bottom cover. Amazing how fast it is compared to others.


----------



## boomer_x7

Does that NEMO deke have a smaller right pectoral fin??? lol


----------



## Firefighter

boomer_x7 said:


> Does that NEMO deke have a smaller right pectoral fin??? lol


 
LOL!

The odd dekes seem to work the best!

On a side note, FLOCKY BROKE THE DAMN JINX!

We tried another spot in the middle of the day today and I just got angry. We broke a cardinal rule: Don't try to make good, better. We saw two real nice fish in the AM, why the heck did we leave? So around 3, we busted hump back to the same lake and setup in the same hole from the AM.

I speared a 31" at 512pm the other day in the same spot, so I 509, I told Adam to get ready, things were going to happen soon. I hadn't told him that even though it was my turn on the steel, I had no intentions of even touching my spear until he got rid of that damn monkey.

No BS, I hadn't finished telling him it was getting prime when a nice fish came in from a direction he could not see. 

"Pike. Pike. Pike. Get your spear Adam..."

The fish coasted in the hole and gulped down the little chub we were swimming in one lightning burst.

"Spear that fish!

He drilled it right in the head as the fish turned. The spear did not penetrate it's rock-skull deep, and Adam must have told me ten times to spear it again.

I calmed him down and told him to raise it so I didn't destroy the tasty fish, and helped him anchor his first northern of the year, a BEAUTIFUL pike just under 31" (honestly, the fish was stone dead from his hit, which was solid in the brain, but why risk losing a fish?)

Congrats flockshot!

I did get it on video, but the fish came in so fast, that the recording did not start until the spear literally was in the fish. I'll get it up soon, as I have to remove the sound (Disclaimer: Spearing a pike with another person present may induce vicious bouts of swearing ).


----------



## wintrrun

Great story!
Congrats Flock on your first fish of the year.


----------



## boomer_x7

Nice job flock!!! Makes you wonder.... where that monkey jumped too....


----------



## flockshot

on the 11th hour..of the 11th outing...flock not only see's more fish than he has all year...he breaks the jinx! lol.


no in all seriousness ive been going on terrible days..day after cold fronts..cloudy..windy..you name it..today was nice..sunny..and stable weather...go figure we see a few fish. 










first of the year..quality fish..finally..now you guys dont have to hear my belly aching anymore. lol! 

and yes..its a bummer i didnt know the cam was on..I might not have said a few not family friendly things. lol.


----------



## Firefighter

boomer_x7 said:


> Nice job flock!!! Makes you wonder.... where that monkey jumped too....


 
Don't you even dare suggest it!!!!!:lol:


----------



## flockshot

Firefighter said:


> Don't you even dare suggest it!!!!!:lol:


 no..monkeys dont like good karma..and by all rights that was your fish...so im sure the monkey fell on the ice..where he sat...froze..and later died of exposure..


----------



## Bigdiddy

Nice looking fish!


----------



## boomer_x7




----------



## blood trail

Good fish Flock! I'm sure your aim improved with all those spears you were throwin at Jason in your mind this year!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chrisjan_81

flockshot said:


>


Awesome job!... Very unique coloration on that fish as well!


----------



## Firefighter

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Oh man these last couple Zings got me rolling! You guys are a riot! Must be that all spearers are nuts. Good thing, now I know it's not just me.


On a side note, I'm trying to put together a compliation video from clips this year. I need about 5 more good impacts on video, cause I picked a song that's 7 minutes and 45 freaking seconds long....

Just gives me more reason to get after it!

(If flock wasn't such a smelly piece of turd all year, I'd have all the footage I need already....)

SHIVITTYYAAAAAHAAAAAAA!


----------



## blittle913

Getting ready to cut a hole on lbdn! Should have some pics to post soon!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wintrrun

Good luck to ya, blittle.


----------



## Firefighter

blittle913 said:


> Getting ready to cut a hole on lbdn! Should have some pics to post soon!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Lucky sap!

How's the fish moving after the front? Just jumped off the water downstate and the northerns were moving and real aggressive from 7am till 930, then the front hit.


----------



## blittle913

5 guys and no one has seen a fish yet! A few perch swim by from time to time but that's it. 50mph winds are kind of taking the fun out if the trip though...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wintrrun

I skipped on cutting a hole and did a little recon earlier and was presently surprised to find that two spots i have been really wanting to set up now have 4" of mostly black ice.
Looks like its making ice pretty fast.


----------



## Firefighter

Suprised blood trail hasn't bragged about his day yet!

We tried to hit one of his hotspots at O dark thirty, only to find we needed a boat to fish.

Zipped over to one of my spots and had 2 holes cut and a shack set before the king of late, blood trail arrived.

I had a northern smack my fake decoy before it even hit it's set depth first thing. About a 26 incher. Didn't throw, because I was looking for camera footage and it was dark.

Jay on the other hand, had the hot hole. Saw several fish and stabbed his limit of 26-27 inchers before 915. Too bad he didn't have a camera rolling!

I did not see another pike after the first light fish and called it at 11.

Hopefully your hotspot locks up before winter ends Jay, cause it's time to pay me back, again!:lol:


----------



## blood trail

Pay you back! I was just tryin to catch up from when you and mamma slammed em out on one of my lakes a few weeks ago...but if me javin to pay ya back gets us out on the ice again this year I'm good with that!!!

Thanks for the fish today brother...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wintrrun

Firefighter said:


> Suprised blood trail hasn't bragged about his day yet!
> 
> We tried to hit one of his hotspots at O dark thirty, only to find we needed a boat to fish.
> 
> Zipped over to one of my spots and had 2 holes cut and a shack set before the king of late, blood trail arrived.


 
:lol::lol::lol:
Ol' Blood Trail owes ya a dinner for being his pike spearing outfitter.


----------



## Firefighter

wintrrun said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> Ol' Blood Trail owes ya a dinner for being his pike spearing outfitter.


 
:lol:

So does flockshot! 

And blood trail already owed me dinner cause he lost my first ice bet! Remember Jay? Hmmmmm?:evil:


----------



## wintrrun

Firefighter said:


> :lol:
> 
> So does flockshot!
> 
> And blood trail already owed me dinner cause he lost my first ice bet! Remember Jay? Hmmmmm?:evil:


 
Checks in the mail, ol buddy!
Funny how things are often lost in the abyss.:lol::evil::evilsmile:16suspect


----------



## flockshot

Firefighter said:


> :lol:
> 
> So does flockshot!
> 
> And blood trail already owed me dinner cause he lost my first ice bet! Remember Jay? Hmmmmm?:evil:


 lol. i owe jason alot ..ill admit that...my honey hole however is a very big lake. and doesnt look to be freezing anytime soon..


----------



## flockshot

and i owe firefighter dinner...for all the dinners! lol..


----------



## Firefighter

flockshot said:


> and i owe firefighter dinner...for all the dinners! lol..


 
LOL! Word.


----------



## twohats

Was going to head out today to a new lake.But with the high winds, I am going to wait untill tomorrow. Have high hopes for some shooters, as I have only seen small ones this season.Good luck to all that are headed out today and keep the shacks tied down.


----------



## boomer_x7

twohats said:


> Good luck to all that are headed out today and keep the shacks tied down.


 
So say we all


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

boomer_x7 said:


> So say we all


literally laughing my ***** off right now.
Think Cpt Adama would go spearing with us some day, he'd know right where the 40"ers hang out.


----------



## twohats

fishineveryminuteofit said:


> literally laughing my ***** off right now.
> Think Cpt Adama would go spearing with us some day, he'd know right where the 40"ers hang out.


 
:lol::lol::lol:

Anyway, the wind is still blowing strong but I will be heading out at 11:00 for the afternoon/evening hunt.

Good luck


----------



## Firefighter

How did everytone do today?

Trying new waters in the AM. Clear skies giving way to a warm front in the evening should equal hot action all day! High hopes for numbers but not size. Doesn't matter to me, I just love watching the toothy rascals!


----------



## wintrrun

Traded the spear in for a little run and gun panfishing this afternoon as my stud deke decided he'd had enough of this world and passed on.
Spudded 12 holes in 12 f.o.w. and never left the first hole i spudded. The bite was on and it was as fast as you could put it back in the hole.
Ended up with a good mixed bag of Sunnies, Gills and Crappies.
Was nice to not be stuck in the darkhouse for a change.
Gonna pick out a new pet deke tomorrow and hopefully be on the ice by early afternoon.


----------



## boomer_x7

Weel i got out today. Set up at light in a new spot. Had a bunch of little guys all mourning. Around 9am i had a 30" cruz buy and barely stopped. I think all the early birds (lol) driving around the lake had him spooky. So after leaves it gets slow. Dead slow! I'm sitting there watching the weeds rot and straight in front of me comes a hog closeing fast. I stand up grab my spear, and he is about 6" away from my gold shiner decoy. Problem is i had the decoy on the other side of the hole so only about 4" of his head is in the hole.... So what to do.... move the decoy and risk scareing him or take the "angle" about 7' down. Eveybody always says thebig guys dont stick around so i figured take what i got. I line up, and let rip. Spear goes straight as can be directly where i aimed. But as the spear left my hand, the fish shot forward and hammered my decoy. Everything goes clouding and rippley and i cant tell what happened. My spear line uncoils and heads to the far side of the hole.... First thought= i got him but its in his tail, i will let him sit a minute. I wait a minute and look but cant see my spear or any movement. I pul lmy line and my spearstands up with the head burried where i was aiming. Best i can tell is when i released he went into the "S" pose and moved enough for a miss but got tangled in my line and took some line and tipped the spear..... 

But it was a great expirience seeing a big fish and have him crunch the decoy i made. I pulled my deke right after and he had bent a peck fin up and the stiff stiff dorsal fin over the back. He also left a few teeth marks and knocked off a bunch of paint. 

I ended up sticking a little 15"er at the end of the day to go with my 4 little pan fish. i was gonna let him go but after the 3rd time he hit my deke i figured it was ment to be..lol. Also caught a few bass on 2lb today. havent fought a fish throught the ice in a while. Hopefully that big boy comes back next weekend when the tournement is going on and i can win some $$.


----------



## twohats

The lake I wanted to fish had pockets of open water so I went back to the lake I had been going to all season. Ice was 5" but a little soft. Saw about a doz. little ones. I havent stuck any fish this year so when a 24" and a 26" came in I decided to take them home. So its pike for dinner tonight. I did have one nice 30" + slam the dek but I was not ready.


----------



## twohats

Here are the two eaters from sunday. A 24" and 26". I thought the 24" was bigger untill I brought it up.Both fish had a gill in their gut.


----------



## wintrrun

Great video jason.

Thats an impressive gator jp. Congrats!


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER

Great Video Jason, I usually tune in to see what be stuck out there.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## grateful fisherman

Nice video FF and nice fish JP


----------



## Firefighter

Amazing fish JP! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## gillcommander

This is one of my all time favorite threads....:yikes:


----------



## oldschoolll

That was cool watching your video, way to go! I kept yelling when the pike would come in, " Spear 'em! throw some steel!"


----------



## Firefighter

oldschoolll said:


> That was cool watching your video, way to go! I kept yelling when the pike would come in, " Spear 'em! throw some steel!"


Rick,

I usually let the 30" or so fish walk. Especially when they're that plump. Now if she was high 30's+, or mid 20's, or a male of any size for that matter, they're in for a headache.


----------



## flockshot

took the day off from spearing and pulled out the panfish rod..fished a lake ive passed a million times to go somewhere else..and whodathunk it...i catch a few. lol. cant wait for tomorrow..gonna be blood bath..pike video part duece here we come!!!


----------



## bobberbill

Dumb question. I have never speared thru the ice. ?? How can you tell if it's male or female?? I know, you gotta lift the tail up..Got muskie in my lake and DNR regs don't allow spearing here. Speared a lot of carp and suckers in the spring creeks..


----------



## boomer_x7

usually the females are full of eggs.( getting readyto spawn in a month or 2) Looking down you will see the belly stick out the sides past the back width.


----------



## Firefighter

boomer_x7 said:


> usually the females are full of eggs.( getting readyto spawn in a month or 2) Looking down you will see the belly stick out the sides past the back width.



Boomer hit it. It's not 100% accurate, but I'll say I'm correct 75% of the time. Every now and then I'll get a skinny female or a male with a half dozen fish in his stomach.


----------



## bobberbill

good answer..makes sense..tks..


----------



## wintrrun

Have spent the last couple days fishing pannies while waiting my for my new 3lb deke to suddenly appear in the bait tank at my local baitshop( not the bait shops fault).
While staring down the pannie hole today i noticed an overwhelming number of fish scarred up. Scarred as in toothy critter, not Bass.
Had an opportunity to donate a $3 tungsten to a 26 - 28" pike and watched another around 34 come up below some pig sunnies before moving on.
If this weather holds up and favors keeping some ice I am gonna go as far to say even flockshots gotta chance at pinning my minimum of 40" with some cold hard steel.
The feed bag is coming on and I am stoked!:evilsmile


----------



## Smada962

First off I want to say I love this thread. I've been following all winter. I myself just started getting into pike spearing and I'm hooked. I've only been out a few times because I don't have a shanty myself so the only time I've been able to spear is when I get my brother to bring his shanty. Other than that I focus on tip up pike fishing. So far all I've seen spearing is a couple big bass and panfish, but I still love it. 

Firefighter: I love your approach to spearing and more specifically selective harvest. My tip up buddies and myself practice the same type of selective harvest. We RARELY ever keep a big female unless she's deeply hooked and won't make it, and choose mostly to keep the 24-30 males. I'm 100% in favor of harvesting pike (they're delicious) and believe in most lakes there needs to be some level of harvest to maintain a proper balance, I just wish more people would take a selective approach to how they harvest pike. I feel just watching a big mid 30's female swim thru the hole or be released to breed and possibly someone else to enjoy is more rewarding and exciting than parading it around to my buddies or even eating it. 

I myself am a die-hard open water musky fisherman. ( I know, I know, some of you are probably rolling your eyes) I'm not trying to hijack this thread or start a debate about musky spearing but I'm sure most of you can guess where I stand on that. I just feel there are so few opportunities for these fish and they have such a hard time reproducing at a decent rate if at all, that their harvest should be limited more than it currently is. These fish are extremely vulnerable and predictable during the winter months and as a result are prone to over-harvest, especially the big females. As much as I hate seeing any muskies harvested, I don't even have a big problem with someone taking 1 here or there for the wall or even for the table. It's the rogue groups of idiot violators that kill everything they see that give the rest of the spearers a bad name, and its a shame. Then us musky fisherman have some snobs who just try to blame everything on the spearers and they give some of us a bad name. The debates over musky spearing end up getting childish and heated and it doesn't accomplish anything, and ends up making both groups look bad. 

Personally I feel its ludicrous other higher density fish who reproduce much faster like bass and panfish can't be speared, but a super low density fish that doesn't reproduce well can.

Anyways, enough of that, sorry I got into that its just something I feel strongly about. 

Couple questions to you guys more experienced than myself about pike spearing: 
1- Do you find morning or night to be more the better time to be in the shanty, or does it even matter at all? I know with tip ups we seem to do much better in the morning, and in the right weather conditions even during midday.
2- Anyone ever try spearing deep (20+ft) water? If so, how deep do you set your decoy? I had an old timer tell me his best spot was in 50ft of water, but I think he was full of it...
3- Live decoy, Fake decoy, both? Whats your best combo's? I have been just putting down a crappie or perch on a swedish pimple as a deke and it hasn't done much yet. 


Thanks in advance, keep up the videos and pics, they're great. Sorry for the long winded post.


----------



## oldschoolll

That is a dandy JP, nice pictures too! I think that's a good way to do it Jason, let the under 30's swim away and get bigger. Most lakes have some bigger ones. Tim said today he wants to check the ice on that lake and try spearing the hog you saw when you speared up there last year with him. Jaws is alive and well in Michigan.


----------



## boomer_x7

Smada962 said:


> First off I want to say I love this thread. I've been following all winter. I myself just started getting into pike spearing and I'm hooked. I've only been out a few times because I don't have a shanty myself so the only time I've been able to spear is when I get my brother to bring his shanty. Other than that I focus on tip up pike fishing. So far all I've seen spearing is a couple big bass and panfish, but I still love it.
> 
> Firefighter: I love your approach to spearing and more specifically selective harvest. My tip up buddies and myself practice the same type of selective harvest. We RARELY ever keep a big female unless she's deeply hooked and won't make it, and choose mostly to keep the 24-30 males. I'm 100% in favor of harvesting pike (they're delicious) and believe in most lakes there needs to be some level of harvest to maintain a proper balance, I just wish more people would take a selective approach to how they harvest pike. I feel just watching a big mid 30's female swim thru the hole or be released to breed and possibly someone else to enjoy is more rewarding and exciting than parading it around to my buddies or even eating it.
> 
> I myself am a die-hard open water musky fisherman. ( I know, I know, some of you are probably rolling your eyes) I'm not trying to hijack this thread or start a debate about musky spearing but I'm sure most of you can guess where I stand on that. I just feel there are so few opportunities for these fish and they have such a hard time reproducing at a decent rate if at all, that their harvest should be limited more than it currently is. These fish are extremely vulnerable and predictable during the winter months and as a result are prone to over-harvest, especially the big females. As much as I hate seeing any muskies harvested, I don't even have a big problem with someone taking 1 here or there for the wall or even for the table. It's the rogue groups of idiot violators that kill everything they see that give the rest of the spearers a bad name, and its a shame. Then us musky fisherman have some snobs who just try to blame everything on the spearers and they give some of us a bad name. The debates over musky spearing end up getting childish and heated and it doesn't accomplish anything, and ends up making both groups look bad.
> 
> Anyways, enough of that, sorry I got into that its just something I feel strongly about.
> 
> Couple questions to you guys more experienced than myself about pike spearing:
> 1- Do you find morning or night to be more the better time to be in the shanty, or does it even matter at all? I know with tip ups we seem to do much better in the morning, and in the right weather conditions even during midday.
> 2- Anyone ever try spearing deep (20+ft) water? If so, how deep do you set your decoy? I had an old timer tell me his best spot was in 50ft of water, but I think he was full of it...
> 3- Live decoy, Fake decoy, both? Whats your best combo's? I have been just putting down a crappie or perch on a swedish pimple as a deke and it hasn't done much yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance, keep up the videos and pics, they're great. Sorry for the long winded post.


 
From my personal expierience:
1. mourning always better ( first light til about 10a.m.) But you never know... And like you said weather can chance that fast. I also notice paterns in pike movement. A month ago hit a spot and from light till 11am was HOT! 12= couple, 2:30 acouple and from 4:00 i seen quite a few. Now in the same spot, light till about 9:30- 10:00 is hot, 11:30= a few and 2:30 is pretty dan good. But from 2:30 till dark i might see one fish. And the last two times i didnt see a fishfor the last2 hours of light. Its like there entire cycle i seen on the first day is now set ahead 2 hours and im seeing my evening fish around 2:30. OR im spending too much time stareing down a hole.....

2. I have speared in 20ft of water. I ran my decoy about 8-10ft down. 

3.I will run my wood med-low and my live high. lately my wood has easily out performed my live, so i have been running wood only.


----------



## joe66

What would be a good pop up for spearing?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7

joe66 said:


> What would be a good pop up for spearing?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I like the "hub" styles. I use a shappell icehouse 6000. Any will work though. The key is to find one big enough you can stand up in (I'm 6'2" and my head does NOT touch when i stand against the wall)and is as dark a spossible. Also hubs have no floor so you can make a big hole. 
Look around for what fits you though!!!


----------



## joe66

I'm small I looked at the 500 I want a shappell though I have the cabin style now but I will mainly spearing with one other Guy same size as me bout 5'7

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. Botek

I've had my best times in the morning the in mid-afternoon.
Speared in 15', always have my decoy at half the water depth.
I only use fake decoys.
As far as popups, mine might not qualify as such, but after modifying my DX4000, I think its great! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7

joe66 said:


> I'm small I looked at the 500 I want a shappell though I have the cabin style now but I will mainly spearing with one other Guy same size as me bout 5'7
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Something to look at is: I think i saw the new eskimo hubs had window covers that were where much larger than the window to block out light. IME blocking the windows is always a problem do to lackof material provided.


----------



## jpocock

Thank you for your comments about my fish!! I was talking to my buddy and that is going to be my big fish for the year no matter how big it is that comes in the spear hole. 

I would also have to agree that first light till 10am has been by far the best time for me too. I went out yesterday and had two fish come in right away about 1:40 and 2:00 then did not see a fish the rest of the day. I have also found that too much action (decoys) in the hole can be a bad thing. I have been running a fake decoy and not moving it too much. Once again that changes from lake to lake. One of the lakes I have speared in the past I would jig a dare devil in the hole and that really seemed to bring them in there.


----------



## Firefighter

My experience this year with the fish is that they are just like deer. First and last light are hot, with first light producing more fish, and last light producing the bigger fish.

It's amazing, but the last 4 times I've been out, I've speared a fish between 5:09 and 5:25 PM. This is in 4 different spots on 2 seperate lakes.

9 am till 1030 has produced some good sightings for me as well.

Midday is boom or bust. Today, the fish were on fire between 2 and 3 for some reason.

I run 2 dekes usually, a 10 to 13" live sucker and a fake. I run the live bait a foot or 2 higher than the fake. It's about 50-50 for me this year as to which deke the pike like.


I personally like to spear between 6 and 14 fow. I imagine if I had great weed towers and crystal clear water, I'd spear deeper. One has to be careful on how deep a deke is run though, because any fish deeper than 8 feet is a pretty good poke.


----------



## flockshot

went out with Firefighter today...to a lake ive been bothering him about for some time about spearing..he broke down..found a few specific spots, and set me up in a prime location on a drop right along a standing weed edge...For once I didnt feel like I had a black rain cloud following me. Had an "eater" come in and hammer my deke around 230ish...decided the second time he took a run at my decoy id hit him upside the head. Ended up being a 25incher. male. Saw 3 more, all hammer handles, maybe one being legal, but no need being greedy. Good day all in all! Fish today seemed fixated on a jigging spoon first, then abandoning it to eat my live sucker. lol. the poor thing got eatin a few times. got my shank on video, hope you guys like janis joplin..its what the ipod was spittin out when the steal met the meat. lol.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-er2fP27BzE&context=C313a256ADOEgsToPDskJozVL-JsSRlJjA7Keect4B"]pike sprearing 2/15/12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Firefighter

flockshot said:


> went out with Firefighter today...to a lake ive been bothering him about for some time about spearing..he broke down..found a few specific spots, and set me up in a prime location on a drop right along a standing weed edge...For once I didnt feel like I had a black rain cloud following me. Had an "eater" come in and hammer my deke around 230ish...decided the second time he took a run at my decoy id hit him upside the head. Ended up being a 25incher. male. Saw 3 more, all hammer handles, maybe one being legal, but no need being greedy. Good day all in all! Fish today seemed fixated on a jigging spoon first, then abandoning it to eat my live sucker. lol. the poor thing got eatin a few times. got my shank on video, hope you guys like janis joplin..its what the ipod was spittin out when the steal met the meat. lol.
> 
> pike sprearing 2/15/12 - YouTube


 
Guess that black cloud vacates when I set you up:evil:.

"GOTCHA!!!"

LOL

I do believe you patterned out on that critter.

SHIVITTYYAAAAAHAAAAA!


----------



## 88luneke

Cool video and nice shot, you like going for the dome don't ya? Lol


----------



## flockshot

another fun little video..this guy slammed my decoy (all the stuff in the water is sucker scales. lol.) ...he was so fixated on it..he literaly tried swimming out of the hole to get it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6te1sSejZUs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## blood trail

You can hear the spear drill em in the head on your first vid Flock...cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maddiedog

I love it when they have their back down out of the hole because they are so fixated! When I was a kid my dad used to work them up and I would try to grab them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flockshot

Firefighter said:


> Guess that black cloud vacates when I set you up:evil:.
> !


i do believe ive suggested this place 100 times...but it was your "spot"...im gonna call a draw on this one...kinda. lol.


----------



## Firefighter

I was able to get out on some good ice this morning and bring home a tasty 27 inch male. 

Trying to stock up some fish for our spearing trip in 3 weeks!

I thought I may limit out early, as I speared the first fish before 730, but it was the only pike I saw, and I decided to vacate the ice before temps climbed above freezing.

Anyways, here's another little short video of some spearing action from the past week. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Bigdiddy

Haha! You're having too much fun, nice video.


----------



## wintrrun

Its always a pleasure to check this thread and watch your video's, Jason.
Don't forget the lil' people when you decide to start your nationally syndicated T.V. show.


----------



## Firefighter

I cleaned up the first compilation video.

Getting more accustomed with the editing.






And wintrrun, I can't believe the ten guys in this thread can put up with me, let alone a national audience.


----------



## flockshot

oh man! i cant wait till we make the UP video! 

great job j....the best part is when the big black spear enters the scene! lmfao!:coolgleam


----------



## wintrrun

Firefighter said:


> And wintrrun, I can't believe the ten guys in this thread can put up with me, let alone a national audience.


 
Almost 32,000 views from an overwhelming number of lurking public. 
Just a matter of time before you get lingerie photo's in your mailbox.:yikes:


----------



## flockshot

wintrrun said:


> Almost 32,000 views from an overwhelming number of lurking public.
> Just a matter of time before you get lingerie photo's in your mailbox.:yikes:


 lmfao! he got a nice one the other day already..thong, no top..the whole nine yards...but after a little discussion, jason agreed with me that we should tell jim to stop sending this stuff.


----------



## boomer_x7

wintrrun said:


> Just a matter of time before you get lingerie photo's in your mailbox.:yikes:


P.M. sent


----------



## Firefighter

flockshot said:


> lmfao! he got a nice one the other day already..thong, no top..the whole nine yards...but after a little discussion, jason agreed with me that we should tell jim to stop sending this stuff.


 
Someone is going to have to tell me who Jim is and how in the heck this thread got derailed after almost 500 replies....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wintrrun

I don't think of it as being derailed.
Just an intermission b4 "The Final Chapter".
So you got some guy named jim, a secret admirer, sending you pics of him in lingerie?
I'll get flock to set up a firefighter fan club page.
Told ya you would be an overnight sensation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davi5982

Firefighter,

Can I get your autograph.


----------



## mtrop

one pike from vanderbilt


----------



## chrisjan_81

wintrrun said:


> *I don't think of it as being derailed.
> Just an intermission b4 "The Final Chapter".*
> So you got some guy named jim, a secret admirer, sending you pics of him in lingerie?
> I'll get flock to set up a firefighter fan club page.
> Told ya you would be an overnight sensation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've got my fingers crossed! 

And nice videos Firefighter! Maybe next year, you could work on a 'Live from the Shack' day? put a live feed on your camera!... actually, that would be pretty cool if it was on a good lake.


----------



## Mr. Botek

Didn't think I'd be getting out again after this latest warm spell, but I did find good ice. Only saw a couple small ones this morning. They came from the shallow side of the hole.
Question: are you all generally finding the better fish moving shallower as the season gets closer to the end? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flockshot

Mr. Botek said:


> Didn't think I'd be getting out again after this latest warm spell, but I did find good ice. Only saw a couple small ones this morning. They came from the shallow side of the hole.
> Question: are you all generally finding the better fish moving shallower as the season gets closer to the end?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 kinda sorta. lol. seems that feeding areas and ambush points have been best..like weedegdes along drops. small bowls or 5-8 flats.


----------



## Firefighter

chrisjan_81 said:


> I've got my fingers crossed!
> 
> And nice videos Firefighter! Maybe next year, you could work on a 'Live from the Shack' day? put a live feed on your camera!... actually, that would be pretty cool if it was on a good lake.



No live feeds here! I don't have a space-phone with internet.

Botek, I'd be leery of any pike advice from black-cloud flocky. 

The fish are already filtering towards spawing areas. Think shallow weedy backwaters. Weedy bays with inlets dumping into them are about as hot as it gets.


----------



## Mr. Botek

Thanks, I moved shallow after my lunch break. I've seen more activity already. I'll have to check for good ice in the morning, if so I know of a necked down spot that leads back to 1-5' of bulrushes, cat tails & moss that might be worth a mornings sit! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flockshot

Firefighter said:


> No live feeds here! I don't have a space-phone with internet.
> 
> Botek, I'd be leery of any pike advice from black-cloud flocky.
> 
> The fish are already filtering towards spawing areas. Think shallow weedy backwaters. Weedy bays with inlets dumping into them are about as hot as it gets.


 palease! lol. we've been fishing 50 ft apart all winter. lmfao! im still thinking staging points are gonna be good. the areas i described close to spawing points..i think its still to early to count on the "spawn locations" but the fish will be close, and puttin on the serious feed bag. so again..ambush points. lol.


----------



## Firefighter

flockshot said:


> palease! lol. *we've been fishing 50 ft apart all winter*. lmfao! im still thinking staging points are gonna be good. the areas i described close to spawing points..i think its still to early to count on the "spawn locations" but the fish will be close, and puttin on the serious feed bag. so again..ambush points. lol.



I can't change the fact that you follow me around.

Venture forth and break a sweat mon frere, and thou shalt be rewarded.

Botek sounds like you've got a hotspot. The giants love to eat the hammerhandles. If you're seeing the smaller fish and aren't hungry, let em pass and the giant barracuda may be close behind.

Also, with all this sun we've been getting and lack of snow, watch yourself in the shallows or you may be waist deep in an ice and mud bath .

It's been colder around here than I anticipated and I've still got ok ice. Monday is lookin prime. We'll see if I can't get video 3 put together before the UP trip (which hopefully will provide enough footage on it's own to make chapter 4).


----------



## flockshot

Firefighter said:


> I can't change the fact that you follow me around.
> 
> Venture forth and break a sweat mon frere, and thou shalt be rewarded.


 really?


----------



## Mr. Botek

Ya'll engaged yet?
Good luck tomorrow to everyone who's defending a decoy! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flockshot

Mr. Botek said:


> Ya'll engaged yet?
> Good luck tomorrow to everyone who's defending a decoy!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 toyin with going out after work...a part of me wants to hit the gill spot one more time however...ugh..decisions decisions....


----------



## wintrrun

Mr. Botek said:


> Ya'll engaged yet?
> Good luck tomorrow to everyone who's defending a decoy!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Lol!

I hate seeing break ups.
Maybe you two can go see a spearing counselor?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firefighter

Mr. Botek said:


> Ya'll engaged yet?
> Good luck tomorrow to everyone who's defending a decoy!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



We've had a spearing divorce:lol:.

That reminds me. I have to find some more dekes tomorrow. Had 5 of em 2 weeks ago, but they were all retired, as every one had less scales than a trout and more scars than Evil Kinevil.


----------



## Mr. Botek

Stop feeding & start slingin'!
My artificial is still alive, lol! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flockshot

Firefighter said:


> We've had a spearing divorce:lol:.
> 
> That reminds me. I have to find some more dekes tomorrow. Had 5 of em 2 weeks ago, but they were all retired, as every one had less scales than a trout and more scars than Evil Kinevil.


 lmfao! i felt bad for the "unknown soldier" the other day...and after watching your videos, i realized that the big bugger i bought a month ago has been eaten and reused more than any decoy ever should have. lol! call the "shop"..we need to talk to him about bulk bait anyways.


----------



## blittle913

Got a few hours tonight so u hurried to a local lake and set up real fast....MAYBE 3ft visibility! Gonna be boring sit...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## maddiedog

Sad day! Pulled the shanty and took the boat fishing in the same day! What a screwed up year. Good luck and stay safe...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flockshot

maddiedog said:


> Sad day! Pulled the shanty and took the boat fishing in the same day! What a screwed up year. Good luck and stay safe...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 got out gillin one last time..glad i didnt opt for asking firefighter for the portable shack...NERVOUS ice for a spearing hole. lol. bummer that its getting 40 here tomorrow, good black ice that was building quick. im sick of fishing first ice...im not gonna know what to do when we get to the U.P. i forgot how to work an auger. lmfao!


----------



## flockshot

wintrrun said:


> Nope, but you can be choppered in.:evilsmile


 lol! quick charter flight split 4 ways isnt that much..ill look into it!:idea:


----------



## TrekJeff

All this talk about lubing and thrusting, yet noone has mentioned taking measures for protection...You all should be ashamed....Protect the Spear!


----------



## broad1kj

being choppered in would be a legit exclusion haha


----------



## Mr. Botek

Shutout again today

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7

Mr. Botek said:


> Shutout again today
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I got a new lake we can try 

Know anybody with a chopper by chance?


----------



## Mr. Botek

boomer_x7 said:


> Know anybody with a chopper by chance?


I do!
Unfortunately he's in parts unknown right now flying H-53's for the Navy. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ericzerka24

Finally decided to get out yesterday with the spear. A lot of action! Ended up taking this guy:

*29"*









I took a video of a couple more that came in right after:


----------



## Mr. Botek

Good job, nice video! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flockshot

Mr. Botek said:


> Good job, nice video!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 agree!! filming spearing sits is my new favorite thing to do!


----------



## flockshot

ericzerka24 said:


> Finally decided to get out yesterday with the spear. A lot of action! Ended up taking this guy:
> 
> *29"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a video of a couple more that came in right after:
> 2 pike come in spearing hole - YouTube


 is that decoy a baby pike color?? i like the swim on that thing!!!


----------



## Firefighter

The fact that you have safe ice makes me dislike you...

Nice fish and video!

I've only had 2 pike in the hole at the same time twice.


----------



## Mr. Botek

Guessing you don't want to hear I'll be out tomorrow and Monday then! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ericzerka24

Thanks guys! 



flockshot said:


> is that decoy a baby pike color?? i like the swim on that thing!!!


Yup



Firefighter said:


> The fact that you have safe ice makes me dislike you...
> 
> Nice fish and video!
> 
> I've only had 2 pike in the hole at the same time twice.


Haha I wouldn't call it "safe" ice but I do have a little somthin to work with.

That was a first for me having 2 northerns in the hole at the same time. I was actually talking on the phone with my dad and I had to hang up on him so I could get the video.


----------



## flockshot

ericzerka24 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I wouldn't call it "safe" ice but I do have a little somthin to work with.
> 
> That was a first for me having 2 northerns in the hole at the same time. I was actually talking on the phone with my dad and I had to hang up on him so I could get the video.


 watch either my or firefighters vidoes...i think we would have fist fought someone to be on your "nervous" ice. lol.


----------



## ericzerka24

flockshot said:


> watch either my or firefighters vidoes...i think we would have fist fought someone to be on your "nervous" ice. lol.


touche! haha


----------



## Mr. Botek

You going to be on home ice tomorrow Eric?
Going to give a live decoy a try for the first time. He's huge! If I still have him after Monday I might smoke him, lol! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ericzerka24

Hahaha smoked sucker! Now your talking my kind of language!

Yea I'll be here on clifford. Tomorrow is me and the ladies day off and she wants to go spearing
Wat a bummer that I have to spear all day tomorrow...


----------



## ericzerka24

Firefighter said:


> Now I really want to punch you:lol:.
> 
> Kidding fellas!
> 
> 
> By chance, we're heading North on Friday afternoon. Anyone know of any places to get decoy sized suckers near I 75 between Oakland County and the Soo? Obviously all the baitshops around here stopped carrying them in January, and a certain someone that shall be left un-named (but whom is a rather close acquaintance of mine) totally flaked out on their promise to have plenty of dekes for the spearing excursion that we've had planned for 2 months.
> 
> I'll make their name undecipherable by removing the vowels : flcksht
> 
> PS. That looks like it should be a swear word. In fact, I have a new phrase:
> 
> To flcksht: The act of making a promise to accomplish a task, only to fail miserably and rely on chance or others to remedy it.
> 
> PSS. Don't get your panties in a bunch Ol' Reliable .


It's not that far north to find ice. You act like gas is $4 a gallon or somthing


----------



## wintrrun

Another fine mess you have gotten yourself into, flock.:evil:


----------



## Mr. Botek

I know its out of your way FF & Flock, but for others info the store at Lincoln Lake in Kent county has a few decoys left. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter

Winch cables won't always unstick a very stuck quad and trailer. In fact, they may just snap.

When digging out a quad, a Battle Royal between slap-happy brethern may break out, exhausting all persons involved and making it even more difficult to complete the task at hand:lol:.


Flockshot should post some fish pics soon.


----------



## coda1783

Firefighter said:


> Winch cables won't always unstick a very stuck quad and trailer. In fact, they may just snap.
> 
> When digging out a quad, a Battle Royal between slap-happy brethern may break out, exhausting all persons involved and making it even more difficult to complete the task at hand:lol:.
> 
> 
> Flockshot should post some fish pics soon.


I have one to add:
Attempting a flying leg drop during a battle royal will only inflict pain to the person attempting the maneuver, and the target will walk away unscathed.


----------



## flockshot

Firefighter said:


> Winch cables won't always unstick a very stuck quad and trailer. In fact, they may just snap.
> 
> When digging out a quad, a Battle Royal between slap-happy brethern may break out, exhausting all persons involved and making it even more difficult to complete the task at hand:lol:.
> 
> 
> Flockshot should post some fish pics soon.


 LOL!!! the fight was fun. kinda....

and yes. a few pics of the trip. long story short , we didnt see much...at all. We had a real tough go with terrible conditions and aparently us "know it alls" infact know very little. But the experience alone was worth it, and for me, unknowingly spearing a "fish of a lifetime" was pretty cool. Made the trip for me, so who cares about the other guys. lmfao! 

the big water at sunset









and my burbot! this is literly the first burbot ive ever seen in person. heard they spawned on gravel bars under the ice late febuary early march, so i thought "MAYBE" id see one. let alone a 30" , 7lb example of the species. Master angler is 26" and 5lbs, so im guessing this guy was big. lol. A prayer of a throw, cant believe i hit him, had FF anchor him just in case...WOOT!









hope it tastes as good as it was cool to get him!


----------



## Firefighter

coda1783 said:


> I have one to add:
> Attempting a flying leg drop during a battle royal will only inflict pain to the person attempting the maneuver, and the target will walk away unscathed.


 
LMAO!!!

I hope your side hurts for days you knob.

Another thing we learned is it's not good to get into a brawl with cattails. They sure do explode in a snomobile helmet efficiently though.



And flockshot definately shed that monkey with a heck of a Master Angler pout! He says the curse was broken when he found a "lucky" golfball when fishing a local lake. I'm gonna bring a driver and put that thing 300 yards into a snow drift the next time we're out.

Nick (coda1783) saw a few dandy walleye on the camera, as well as some picky whitefish. Lockjaw insued though.

Between me, my wife, and another buddy, we had a monster eye saunter under us in 4 fow at dusk yesterday, and the schools of perch were loading up the shallows this am. 

No pike though.

Still had fun!


----------



## Mr. Botek

Sounds like you'll all have some great memories! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7

so whats the differance between burbot and dogfish?


----------



## coda1783

You forgot to mention the master angler ipod you landed.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter

Burbot really do look like a brown and white dogfish, but they don't have the teeth a dogfish does, and I believe them to be a cold water species.

The are a freshwater cod, and taste amazing. Whitest meat you can find on a fish in Michigan.

And yes, I did forget to mention the IPOD Touch that I landed from the cold depths. It hit a glow/chartruse Krocodile spoon:lol:.


----------



## chrisjan_81

Sounds like you guys had some fun! I understand how researching from maps and google earth can only get you so far... my dad and I quickly drove up near Big Rapids on Sunday for one last hurrah... there was Ice... though leaving fast... but we spent more time searching and checking lakes than spearing... but... it was a learning experience!! 

Here are a few more of the dekes i've made during the down time with poor ice this winter. I've got a few more that i made earlier this winter, and a couple more in the works too (a custom paint job one for Mr. Botek that I'm looking forward to figuring how to paint too!... should be saaaweeeett looking) they range in size from 11 inches on the pike to 6.75 on the 2 suckers. They are mostly all just experimenting with different techniques, how to weight them and make them swim, and different ways of painting. The new big shiner actually has set screws so you can remove or replace the fins if you like... and he's one of the new bigger ones i wanted to try to make. 

I'm going to guess by next spearing season, I'll need a suitcase to carry all the new decoys i'll make this summer! bring on the ice!! lol


----------



## Mr. Botek

That settles it for me! I'm not going to attempt to carve, just tell me what you're charging Chris.
Those are phenomenal! The swimming action on the ones I've seen are pike magnets.
I can imagine them on Antiques Roadshow someday. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chrisjan_81

Ha... antiques roadshow... they'd be the ones where someone thinks theyre going to be worth a fortune only to have their heart break when its worth a bag of beans!!

And if we get a spearing get together going next year... I'll make a decoy as a prize or something... maybe to the one who gets/sees the fewest fish


----------



## Firefighter

Those dekes are amazing brother. You have a heck if a talent.

I'm not joking when I say you could sell those for a pretty penny if you desire...


----------



## Mr. Botek

Told you Chris! Start putting your signature on the bottom! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## blood trail

Yep, those sure are some purdy dekes you put together Chris!!!! 

If we do have a spearing get together next year and one of those goes as a prize to the guys who see's the least amount of fish, well send one to me now! Cuz I can tell ya rite now....I sure wont see any:lol:


----------



## Mr. Botek

Better draw numbers for the deke or there will be a lot of "nope, didn't see a thing":lol:


----------



## davi5982

Those are sweet, I really like the perch. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chrisjan_81

Thanks for the compliments fellas, I'm just learning here!... and haha... Maybe i'll rethink the deke going to the guy who sees the fewest fish... my reasoning was they could possibly need the extra help next time out!

And ya know FF, I've thought about selling the nicer ones I make in the future (some of the ones i posted were just hurried,, i wanted less time consuming ones i didnt feel bad about swimming with the intentions of getting hammered by a pike)... but while carving the more detailed ones takes time, and as i'm sure you guys know, swimming and weighting can be hit or miss timewise... handpainting (which i like the uniqueness it gives each one) can take a while and almost makes me feel attached to the decoy. I think i did the pike as fast as i could so it could be used the following morning... and i think it still took over 3 hours of painting to get it how i wanted lol... so maybe once i get 20 or more piled up, then i can let em go 

But i dont have an airbrush, so i use clearcoats out of rattle cans... obviously want the most durable one possible, I've only used Krylon and Rust-O so far, and its alright but can chip a bit and a pike can pop little bits of it off. I thought about the more expensive polys or maybe the the clear you can get for auto paint? anyone ever use these?


----------



## chrisjan_81

Mr. Botek said:


> Told you Chris! Start putting your signature on the bottom!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I will... been thinking just the initials and the month/year...

but man Dean... I've had how to paint your http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A0oG7juEWGNPehEACHhXNyoA?p=leonopteryx&fr=yfp-t-701&fr2=piv-web themed deke rattling around in my head for a while... if i can translate it to the fish... its going to look bad___!!!


----------



## chrisjan_81

But in the meantime, finding a little time here and there to work on a jumbo perch for Dean, Mr. Botek, he wanted for a certain lake. its 11 inches of tasty perch to lure in the BIG pike that dont want to waste their time eating a couple regular size fish. Just have to paint it up and it'll be ready to swim in about 9 or 10 months. I'll post up a pic after it gets painted up too.


----------



## Firefighter

That looks great!

Is that cedar?


----------

